# YOU can Resurrect HauntCast!



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

I'm so excited can't stand it, LOL!

Over on Facebook Chris started this harmless post about _"...something's brewing in the podosphere": _https://www.facebook.com/#!/hauntcast/posts/2842621502247?notif_t=feed_comment_reply 

Well, not sure what he was getting at but instantly many of us fans starting wishing, dreaming, hoping that he meant Hauntcast was coming back. Well, seems that wasn't his intention but because enough of us begged on that thread he is considering bringing. it. BACK! What he's saying makes sense though. There has to be enough subscribers and/or money to make it worth all the hours everyone puts into the show. Got my calculator out and started punching some numbers. Came up with the combo of 250 subscribers for $100 a year.... would that be enough? Happily!!!! He said yes. 

Sooooooooooo, do you miss Hauntcast enough to resurrect it? I DO!


----------



## Xane (Oct 13, 2010)

I'm in a rush this morning so I can't look up the info but they should really go look at the Kickstarter website. It's had some very good results on funding drives lately.


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

I have subscribed.


----------



## JustJimAZ (Jul 26, 2010)

larry said:


> I have subscribed.


Cool. Me too!


----------



## LittleBlueBMW (Oct 9, 2010)

I am onboard


----------



## JustJimAZ (Jul 26, 2010)

Juneau Studios is offering new hauntCast subscribers any of their DVDs for $20 (a $50 savings) and a $250 certificate for any order $1150 and a 60% discount off freight orders.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Things are getting interesting! Here's a video to help get the word out.... And a link to more info: http://hauntcast.net/blog/


----------



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

Since joining this forum, I've heard about a lot of podcasts dedicated to Halloween, horror, and the haunted attraction industry. I listened 3 of them, Rfr, Hauntcast, and most recently, Haunted Radio. I love them all.


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

awesome!!!!


----------



## ShellHawk (Apr 2, 2009)

Thanks for the support, everyone, regardless of what happens!
Shell


----------



## ShellHawk (Apr 2, 2009)

By the way, there is a POSSIBILITY that if we get 350 subscribers, we'll drop the subscription price a bit and refund the difference to the ones who paid the $100.00. Chris and I were discussing it, and he's mulling it over before he commits. He also may pull the plug early if he sees that the support isn't there, so if you _really are serious_ about getting the show back, don't wait until the last minute if you can possibly help it.

And, the fabulous D.C. props has a 15% off everything but sale items (not valid in September and October) offer to anyone who subscribes. I can't get over what great people Brent and Jay are for supporting us!
*UPDATE:* Chris has stated that he will drop the subscription price to $75, *if* subscriptions reach 350 by March 8th. He also posted this video on YouTube:




Thanks, all!
Shell


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Oct 7, 2004)

Thanks for the support so far. It's all up to the fans.


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

If you are a fan of hauntcast, I hope that you take this opportunity to do your part.


----------



## Rclsu13 (Aug 23, 2011)

I'm a HUGE hauntcast fan! But before committing I have a couple concerns. Number one, will there be more than one episode a month? When it was free, one episode a month was fine, but at roughly $8 an episode is really steep, even a shade under $7 (what it would be if it's dropped to $75/year) is steep. Most singular podcasts on iTunes cost between .99 and 2.99. Now don't get me wrong, I have NO problem paying for HC cuz its a fantastic show, I just want to make sure we get our money's worth. Second, will it be the same format? Have JT and Denny signed on? The "prop shop" and the movie segment were great! Like I said, I have no problem whatsoever thrower Baker money, I just had a few concerns. Looking forward to getting the show back!


----------



## ShellHawk (Apr 2, 2009)

See the video I posted. 
Same format. JT, Chris, Rev, Grimlock and myself are in for sure if the support is there. We don't know about Ed or Denny as of yet, due to a phone tag situation.
$8 for the same 2 1/2 hours of fabulous content is not steep, considering all the costs of putting on the podcast. Think like a business owner for a minute: there's hosting costs, graphics design, editing time, time and materials costs for individual segments and the list goes on and on. Any less and no one is making even minimum wage, and you wouldn't work for under minimum wage either, right?  If we get a solid 350 subscribers by March 8, the price will drop to $75 and the difference will be refunded to those who paid the full $100.
By the way, the reason Hauntcast is dead is because people said $12 a year was too steep to pay. Think about it.
Again, watch the video and you'll understand.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

This is getting serious. _Whoo Hoo!
_
So many vendors have chipped in to make the $100 subscription even more valuable. Thought I'd compile all the offers so far.... Not only will you get 12 awesome episodes of Hauntcast you also get:

*Dark Imaginings:* 20% off changing portraits, $75 off custom changing portraits, as well as other discounts on other products and services (_graphic design, web design, video effects, etc).

_*Vox Noctis Voiceovers:* Offering $25 off any custom produced voice over.

*Juneau Studios:* Offering any of their DVDs for $20 (a $50 savings) and a $250 certificate for any order $1150 and a 60% discount of freight orders to any one that subscribes

*DC Props:* 15% off all product *except sale items, not valid September and October.


Oh and Victor Ives (_creator of Haunted Hot Sauce) _said he'd make a special edition of Hauntcast Hot Sauce

I'm so nervous/excited I can't stand it!!!!


----------



## Southern Haunter (Aug 9, 2009)

I signed up. To me this is really a no brainier. I think $100 a year for 12 episodes is a deal considering the quality of the podcast. It takes a lot of time for everyone involved to put together an episode a month. It is the best Halloween podcast that I have listen to. I hope everyone that can supports the show.


----------



## Haunter (Oct 12, 2005)

I applaud the efforts to bring back this wonderful podcast. But I am surprised I have not heard anything about changing the format of the show. If you are a business and your business plan is not working, you look at downsizing the business to reduce overhead. That also means streamlining your product to provide your customers with a product that they would still be willing to buy and at an affordable price. In this case, a streamlining of the podcast format should be considered: losing some segments, reducing editing time, reducing web/graphic design costs. The business has to decide how far they can downsize without sacrificing quality and affecting the brand of the product. If your business isn't able to generate enough revenue with the product at a certain market price, you don't simply increase the price of the product by over 800% without first trying to streamline the product.


----------



## Southern Haunter (Aug 9, 2009)

I can't speak for Chris and the team. With that said, I do know when the show started charging a dollar an episode, most listeners bailed. I wouldn't want Hauntcast without all the segments because together they are what makes Hauntcast a great listen. I am sure it is like ice cream, everyone has a preference. I for one, am not a huge fan of RFR - I listen but I would never consider paying for it. I am certain some people think the same about Hauntcast. I can't believe out of 27,800 members on this forum that we can't find 250 to support the show. Hauntcast has 4998 "Likes" on Facebook. I again ask myself, why finding 250 people is so hard. I currently subscribe to two Halloween magazines that together cost me about $100 per year. I have gotten more out of Hauntcast than I have gotten out of those magazines. There are a lot of us on this forum that spend a lot of time and money every year on Halloween. I look at this as an investment in the hobby I love. There are somethings as a home haunting community that we should just pony up for and Hauntcast is one of those things in my opinion.


----------



## Hauntcast (Oct 3, 2007)

Guys I appreciate all the love no matter what happens with this.

The vendors are pouring on the support by offering discounts to subscribers. Here is just a sample with more to come:

Subscribers will receive discounts at these great Vendors: 

Juneau Studios ~
Save $50 of their DVDs. You pay $19.99, retail price $69.99.
Receive a $250 certificate for any order of $1150 and save 60% on freight orders.

DC Props ~
15% off his amazing props and mechanisms *except sale items, not valid September and October.

Fright Theatre ~ 
15% off all product *except sale items, not valid September or October

Dark Imaginings ~
20% off our changing portraits, $75 off custom changing portraits, as well as other discounts on our other products and services (graphic design, web design, video effects, etc).

Vox Noctis Voiceovers ~
$25 off any custom made voice over.

Shellhawk Creations ~ 
15% her amazing hand-made pottery and FREE shipping.

Fright Theatre is going to donate a prop to raffle off if we reach the goal. More vendors will follow. More details to come.


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie (Sep 8, 2008)

I LOVE resurrections/reanimations. Going to go check this out.


----------



## JustJimAZ (Jul 26, 2010)

Bring back HauntCast! Subscribe TODAY @ http://hauntcast.net/subscribe/. If they get 250 subscribers by March 8, HauntCast will return!

Subscribers will receive discounts at these great Vendors:

Juneau Studios ~Save $50 of their DVDs. You pay $19.99, retail price $69.99.Receive a $250 certificate for any order of $1150 and save 60% on freight orders.

DC Props ~15% off his amazing props and mechanisms *except sale items, not valid September and October.
Fright Theatre ~15% off all product *except sale items, not valid September or October

Dark Imaginings ~20% off our changing portraits, $75 off custom changing portraits, as well as other discounts on our other products and services (graphic design, web design, video effects, etc).

Mini Spots ~15% off all lights

Vox Noctis Voiceovers ~$50 off any custom made voice over.

Shellhawk Creations ~15% her amazing hand-made pottery and FREE shipping.

Isher Creations on Etsy ~25% off

DBGgraphix is offering 50% OFF a logo or poster design for their haunts.

Monkey Basic is giving 20% of all their software.

Necrotic Creations ~
15% off their entire productline

With the $50 off Juneau Studios DVDs and $50 off Vox Noctis Voice Overs, you've made your money back and the show is basically free. Not to mention all the other discounts.

DC Props is donating a spitter mechanism, Fright Theatre is donating a prop, and Mini Spots Lights some LED lights to give away, raffle style, to subscribers if we reach the goal.

The weekly goal is 63 subscribers, if they aren't half way to the goal in 2 weeks the plug is going to be pulled and Hauntcast will be gone forever. Don't wait until later. Go right now to Hauntcast.net/suscbribe and subscribe right now!


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Okay, since so many vendors have really stepped up to the plate - I need to as well.

I'll donate a custom tombstone made by me and the fan (_picked via raffle) _gets to pick the theme. It'll be made around the same time as the Secret Reaper one is made _(September).
_

Seriously everyone, looks like about 20 people have signed up so far. Eeek! Here's hoping that it's because the fans have to get the money together. This is our last chance to get Hauntcast back or it will be buried forever.


----------



## ZombieRaider (May 18, 2008)

Don't confuse business with a passionate hobby....If you watch Chris's video, you'll quickly realize that Chris could care less about streamlining "the product"....He's at a point in his life where he had to make the difficult choice of shelving his passion to do what he has to do to support his family....His business model is simple - He needs $25000....He's either going to get it working at his part time job or we're going to rally behind him and make Hauntcast work for him financially....He's way beyond obsessing over how to make Hauntcast profitable....That was so $1 an episode ago....I really have to respect the fact that he put out a no BS video that is actually quite personal.....I believe deep down he really wants to do this even if he doesn't realize it yet because it IS his passion but at the end of the day his family's needs comes first and that's just how it is and how it should be....For the record I paid the $12 and bought a couple T's....I'm kind of strapped for cash right now but I'm going to try to come up with the subscription before the deadline....Maybe down the road if enough people subscribe, the price can come down but right now this is what it is....Stay Scary!....ZR



Haunter said:


> I applaud the efforts to bring back this wonderful podcast. But I am surprised I have not heard anything about changing the format of the show. If you are a business and your business plan is not working, you look at downsizing the business to reduce overhead. That also means streamlining your product to provide your customers with a product that they would still be willing to buy and at an affordable price. In this case, a streamlining of the podcast format should be considered: losing some segments, reducing editing time, reducing web/graphic design costs. The business has to decide how far they can downsize without sacrificing quality and affecting the brand of the product. If your business isn't able to generate enough revenue with the product at a certain market price, you don't simply increase the price of the product by over 800% without first trying to streamline the product.


----------



## Mortissanguine (Aug 13, 2007)

*Wait....what?*



Haunter said:


> I applaud the efforts to bring back this wonderful podcast. But I am surprised I have not heard anything about changing the format of the show. If you are a business and your business plan is not working, you look at downsizing the business to reduce overhead. That also means streamlining your product to provide your customers with a product that they would still be willing to buy and at an affordable price. In this case, a streamlining of the podcast format should be considered: losing some segments, reducing editing time, reducing web/graphic design costs. The business has to decide how far they can downsize without sacrificing quality and affecting the brand of the product. If your business isn't able to generate enough revenue with the product at a certain market price, you don't simply increase the price of the product by over 800% without first trying to streamline the product.


So, you are saying that someone with a business model of FREE should change the business model to NOT FREE so that the costs, time and work are made to be worthwhile? Excellent point.

Here's the logical train of thought game with your argument: because Chris' business model didn't work when it was free he should PAY US to listen, because the only way to reduce the price of free is to give us something, and he should fire all the people who helped him...in effort to streamline it, or make them pay him (so they can pay us, too). Because after all, a lot of people would pay a lot to be famous (or seem to be).

Yes, that was total sarcasm. His business plan did change, it was realized that while he could give us a great product with great content his personal life shouldn't be in financial shambles because of it.

I am in favor of Hauntcast coming back. I was willing to choke up some money, skipping pizza or something so I can help a brother out. But then I see the complaining, the flaming, the illogical arguments....and I may make enemies of Terra for saying this...but I think Chris is right. Why give something so awesome for so little? And for so much resistance and headache. 

I fully support his business model of getting his business in order, trying to get his kids money to college, and not pulling his hair out because people want too much for free...

I mean, let's face it, if he trimmed some of the segments down, shortened the content and skimped on the product it wouldn't have been Hauntcast, and it wouldn't have been as loved.

I am just lucky because I have Chris' number and Shellhawk's...so I can get my fix of cool folks when they decide not to screen my calls. And for that, I am blessed. If I get really lucky I might squirrel Rev's and Johnny's numbers somehow...how you say....conference call? And then, you can bet that I will record it and charge 1000% more...because I wholly endorse the whole business model thing.


----------



## ShellHawk (Apr 2, 2009)

Baby, I would NEVER screen your calls, 'cause you are always a joy to talk to!  You're part of the "cool kids" club.
Love you! XO


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

What made Hauntcast so wonderful to listen to was the obvious passion and work that was put into the show. Chris had an unbelievable knack for making you want to listen to every minute. Those two even sometimes _three_ hour shows were a treat! You knew that there was a lot of work put into the show and, to be honest, wouldn't want it to change. That work was what made it AWESOME!

Other posters have already said better than I ever could that Hauntcast was something very special for us home haunters. We got lucky that Chris put it together. I hope others have also realized that Hauntcast also put us haunters together. Didn't it feel like we were all in a ultra-cool make & take in our own workshops when listening?

So, I am the eternal optimist and am hoping that others feel the same way. If not, hey I understand. Times are tough all around but was just hoping that if many of us pitched in we'd all benefit as well.


----------



## Hauntcast (Oct 3, 2007)

*2 shows*

Someone mentions about 2 shows a month. What if we took Fright Flicks out of the regular show and ran it by itself and extended it to cover everything dark like, comics, books, magazines, tv, movies etc...? We could do that.


----------



## LittleBlueBMW (Oct 9, 2010)

I signed up. When you consider what you get, entertainment-wise, the price is fair. Add in the discounts and it can easily pay for itself.


----------



## Southern Haunter (Aug 9, 2009)

Hauntcast was a great deal before but take a look at the subscriber benefits now! The benefits are getting better by the day. This is becoming a better value by the day. You guys hurry and subscribe so you can get discounts and win prizes! Get over to hauntcast.net and subscribe! http://hauntcast.net/subscribe/


----------



## Dminor (Jul 21, 2006)

I'd be curious to know what kind of traffic the Hauntcast site gets and on average how many downloads per episode/month they have. Not to question their subscription offering decision but because, as a web guy who deals in stats, it would seem to make more sense to offer the show at $50 for the year and get 500 listeners, but that's only if the demand is there.

Hell, I still remember the stink people made when it was $20..or was it $12? I forget, but it was a steal at either price!

Maybe this is just a situation where people need to feel like it will be gone forever unless they act.

At any rate, I'm in the process of shifting around some money to try and buy a subscription...wish me luck!


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

It was 12.00 and it was like pulling teeth to get people to buy it.I myself paid it forward for 6 or 7 subs I can't even remember now gosh it seems so long ago.I am going to try to subscribe as I love them and want to see them all back on the air.And now a chance to win a terra tombstone if it goes thru that is a dream for any haunter that knows her.


----------



## ShellHawk (Apr 2, 2009)

The last month Hauntcast put out a new show, we had 19,000 downloads. That was for the current show plus newbies were going back and downloading our entire archive. That's a lot of bandwidth for Chris to pay for, and one of the many reasons it can't be free any more.
And it was $12. The sad thing was, when we announced the $12 subscription fee last time, a number of people immediately went in and downloaded all the free shows they could and never stepped up to pay the buck. It was a real slap in the face to all of the Scream Team and personally cost Chris money he could ill-afford in the increased bandwidth that was needed.
To paraphrase Mr. Hallorann from The Shining, "[They'll] get all the for-free out of you [they] can get."


----------



## JustJimAZ (Jul 26, 2010)

I think the bottom line is that you can't expect people to work for free. Obviously advertising was not paying for the show's talent, production, and distribution. I guess one could argue why that was, but what's the point?
It's cool that there are so many discounts available that one can make the money back by simply buying stuff one would have gotten anyway.
The only question now is whether the community that claimed to love the show is willing to make it happen. If someone truly can't afford it, then they should not complain that it costs too much. If someone simply doesn't think it's worth it, they should not subscribe either, that's all. 
FYI - I would guess that at least 1/2 of the people on Halloween Forum have listened to HauntCast. If only 1/2 of those listened to several episodes and benefitted from them, that's 27 times the number of subscribers Chris is looking for. 

If 99% of people on this forum ALONE ignore HauntCast, and only the remaining 1% subscribe, the goal is met. One Percent. Goal met. If the drive fails, I think if says more about the community at large than the show.

I would ask you to step up and be the 1%.


----------



## ShellHawk (Apr 2, 2009)

Oh, by the way, here's a new update from Chris.


----------



## pandora (Jul 15, 2004)

I paid for my subscription last night and it's worth every penny. I'm looking forward to using some of the deals that go along with it as well. I've been eyeing Juneau Studios DVD's for projections for a while now - and getting $50 off of them pays for half my subscription anyway....Now to shop around the other deals and see what I can do!!

Besides, Halloween without the Scream Team just ain't the same! Show the love, Halloween peeps!!!


----------



## Dminor (Jul 21, 2006)

Shelley,

That's really interesting. I figured it had to be considerably more than 250 downloads. But that also prompts the question, why 250 subscribers? If you're doing 19k in downloads, even if it's 5k (for the sake of conversation) that would be considerably more affordable for annual subscribers, especially if it meant keeping Hauntcast alive. It would be $5 a year for 5000 subscribers and that would cover the production costs. Even 2500 at $10 or 1250 subscribers paying $20 would seem more reasonable. It just seems to me that the show has been priced out of most peoples "pay in advance" range and with a listener base of 250, you've lost any future revenue from advertisers (which I didn't mind - even after paying the $12 and never getting a prorated refund, etc.)

I'm sure the backlash to the $12 subscription was hard to take, considering the time and efforts all of you put forth, but maybe $5 would be the price point that would work for most people.

I guess the other thing that I think is odd is that the show would now only be heard by a minimum of 250 people. Seems like a lot of work for such a small audience.

All in all, I'm still championing the resurrection of Hauntcast in a format that allows for the cast and crew to support themselves and as soon as the 15th gets here, I'm putting my money where my mouth is.

p.s. maybe there's additional revenue to be found in the sale of past episodes on iTunes?


----------



## ShellHawk (Apr 2, 2009)

Not to beat the horse that died last year, but... When we went for the $12 subscription last year, we lost 90% of our listeners. If you listen to the last show, at the very end, Chris lays out all the details of that sad story, so I won't go into more details. But, needless to say, if 90% of listeners hadn't disappeared, we wouldn't be having this conversation.
What you're also missing, is that if there are 350 subscribers, the price drops to $75, and Chris refunds the difference to everyone, which is a pretty monumental task. But as to the 250 at $100 a subscription, that was a number Terra suggested, not us. For every subscription, Paypal charges a fee, as Chris said in the first video posted here. If you re-watch it, I think it will answer any questions you may have.
And as to the 250? The Scream Team would be ecstatic to have 250 hard-core Hallowe'en and haunt fans to do the show for, more would be the icing on the cake! But that's up to the fans, not us.
Thanks!
Shell


Dminor said:


> Shelley,
> 
> That's really interesting. I figured it had to be considerably more than 250 downloads. But that also prompts the question, why 250 subscribers? If you're doing 19k in downloads, even if it's 5k (for the sake of conversation) that would be considerably more affordable for annual subscribers, especially if it meant keeping Hauntcast alive. It would be $5 a year for 5000 subscribers and that would cover the production costs. Even 2500 at $10 or 1250 subscribers paying $20 would seem more reasonable. It just seems to me that the show has been priced out of most peoples "pay in advance" range and with a listener base of 250, you've lost any future revenue from advertisers (which I didn't mind - even after paying the $12 and never getting a prorated refund, etc.)
> 
> ...


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Yeah, it was my idea. I was just punching in some numbers in the calculator to see if there was a combo that would work. Seemed that 250 hardcore fans could pull it off _(at least hope so). _One of my hair-brained ideas was to have 160 hardcore fans pay $150 but then doing a show for just 160 fans seemed too small. I wish there were like 24 super-duper fans that could each pony up $1,000 each and become fan sponsors and it would be free to listen for everyone - but that's probably dreaming... Trying to be realistic here _(as much as I can be)._ heh. Chris thought this was the best way to go and went for it. Just uber glad he's at least giving it a go.


----------



## Dminor (Jul 21, 2006)

As am I. I really liked his idea of having you on Terra. I've watched all of your videos many times and think you'd be a great fit.


----------



## LittleBlueBMW (Oct 9, 2010)

I know I am going to use my Dungeon master discounts like crazy! I hope we can make it to 250.00 people.


----------



## Pennsylvania Gothic (Aug 9, 2010)

So I’ve been following the posts on Facebook, and after scratching my head there for a while, I decided to hop on the forum. And as I expected, I’m seeing much of the same thing here as there. A lot of people express interest in the show. Some people express opinions on what content it should include, or what business model Chris should employ, or whether the show is worth their money. Very few people, minions or otherwise, are actually earning the right to express an opinion by voting with their wallets and ponying up cash.

I threw some money at Hauntcast through the pay pal button on the site long before Chris ever thought of charging per episode. I purchased a couple subscriptions when the show went pay for play. I have two T-shirts. And I am all in to resurrect Hauntcast and have paid my dues to do so this time around.

The fact is, I love Hauntcast. I desperately want to get people to subscribe. The best way to do that would be for me to talk my haunter friends into subscribing and not to be posting in a forum such as this. But there lies the problem. I am a geographically isolated haunter who does what I do by and for myself. I have friends to go to football games with, friends to play poker with, friends to talk about life with, and all manner of other friends, family, and business associates. But I do not have haunter friends. And this is exactly why I love Hauntcast. Because for a few hours a month, Chris and the crew speak a language I understand. They entertain, educate, and genuinely help me forget about life in general. The Hauntcast crew ARE my haunter friends. 

I sincerely doubt that there is anyone out there who is reading these posts who HASN’T heard the show. But I get ill when I hear about the number of people who have listened for free versus those who have paid any kind of subscription. So for everyone who has listened for free but can’t justify the expense and are sitting on your hands, consider this:

You aren’t buying a podcast. For a couple hours every month all you’re doing is hanging with friends, sharing some beers, and eating some appetizers. And JUST ONCE per year, when the waitress brings the check, you’re picking up the bill and buying these folks some drinks. 

And if you’re not the kind of person who would ever pick up a check, then you will never get it. And if you’re that kind of person you don’t deserve the friendship that Hauntcast offers. 

:: Chris, we may not be worthy ::


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

DAMN well said *Pennsylvania Gothic!*


----------



## Hauntcast (Oct 3, 2007)

*New discounts and raffle prizes*

You guys are amazing. The vendor discounts and raffle prizes keep pouring in. 
Subscribers will receive discounts from these great Vendors: 

Juneau Studios ~
Save $50 of their DVDs. You pay $19.99, retail price $69.99.
Receive a $250 certificate for any order of $1150 and save 60% on freight orders.

DC Props ~
15% off his amazing props and mechanisms *except sale items, not valid September and October.

Fright Theatre ~ 
15% off all product *except sale items, not valid September or October

Dark Imaginings ~
20% off our changing portraits, $75 off custom changing portraits, as well as other discounts on our other products and services (graphic design, web design, video effects, etc).

Mini Spot Light ~
15% off all lights
Necrotic Creations ~
15% off their entire productline

Monkey Basic ~
20% off all software

Vox Noctis Voiceovers ~
$50 off any custom made voice over.

Shellhawk Creations ~ 
15% her amazing hand-made pottery and FREE shipping.

DBGgraphix ~
50% OFF a logo or poster design for their haunts.

Ghosts of Olde Towne Petersburg will be starting up with the very first haunted walking tours on selected nights in April. *Hauntcast fans can purchase 50% off admission tickets. That offer is good for the entire 2012 season.

Total Terror! Haunted Attraction*- 50% off admission price by purchasing tickets online. 

If we reach our goal will will be raffling off prizes Such as:
DC Props - Spitter mechanism
Juneau Studios - (10) $70 DVDs
Fright Theatre - Prop
Mini Spot Lights - LED lights 
Necrotic Creations - $100 cameo
Woodloam - $55 Celtic Tombstone 
Terra - Handmade tombstone of choice
Vox Noctis - $100 dollar coupon
Dark Imaginings - $49.95 value 11x14 changing portrait. You can pick the portrait.If the 11x14 is too large for them then they can choose a smaller version (5x7 or 8x10). The winner will have to pay the shipping fee, though, which is $10.

and more to come.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

DBGgraphix (Gary B) just put up a couple of banners that we can put on our blog pages, websites etc. to help get the word out. I've put the small on as my signature picture. Thanks Gary B!

http://hauntcast.net/wp-content/uploads/2012/02/234x60-Resurrect-Banner.jpg
http://hauntcast.net/wp-content/uploads/2012/02/468x60-Resurrect-Banner.jpg


----------



## JustJimAZ (Jul 26, 2010)

Terra said:


> DBGgraphix (Gary B) just put up a couple of banners that we can put on our blog pages, websites etc. to help get the word out. I've put the small on as my signature picture. Thanks Gary B!
> 
> http://hauntcast.net/wp-content/uploads/2012/02/234x60-Resurrect-Banner.jpg
> http://hauntcast.net/wp-content/uploads/2012/02/468x60-Resurrect-Banner.jpg


How does this work? You copy and paste the URL and the banner appears? I am not a webmaster.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Go to your settings tab then look at the left side and find My Settings, My Profile and then Edit Signature. Make sure that you've already copied the URL of the banner you want and then scroll down until you see Upload Signature Picture, Option 2 - Upload Image. Paste the URL you've already copied into that space and then hit Upload. If it's the way you like then hit Save Signature.


----------



## ShellHawk (Apr 2, 2009)

Thanks, Terra. I'm so proud of myself that I did it!


----------



## ShellHawk (Apr 2, 2009)

O.K., there was an extra step. Maybe this time...

YAY for me! It worked!


----------



## ROCKNRUDE (Apr 13, 2009)

I'm rockin' my sig! I'm scraping together the cash for my sub. I NEED MY HAUNTCAST FIX!


----------



## Dminor (Jul 21, 2006)

Here's another one that I did as well: 










http://www.thefortythieves.com/banners/resurrect_hauntcast_468x60.jpg

Update: Just bought my subscription! Viva La Hauntcast!!


----------



## ShellHawk (Apr 2, 2009)

That's a beauty, Dminor!


----------



## Dminor (Jul 21, 2006)

Here's another banner for all you squares out there...










http://www.thefortythieves.com/banners/resurrect_hauntcast_255x255.jpg

Get it? The banner is square...


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Looks really cool Dminor!


----------



## ShellHawk (Apr 2, 2009)

Your sense of humor is frighteningly close to mine.


----------



## Southern Haunter (Aug 9, 2009)

Grimlock announced that the Hauntcast pot has just become sweeter! Not only are you going to get all the amazing vendor discounts that are already being offered but with your subscription you will also get Hauntcast The Magazine!! Yes Hauntcast The Magazine, prop how too's, horror reviews and more of your favorite show in a your very own magazine. This will only happen if Hauntcast comes back so subscribe away at http://hauntcast.net/subscribe/


----------



## dustin2471 (Aug 26, 2009)

I am one of the few, I have never listened to Hauntcast until today. However I just subscribed for the year and I hope the show will continue, good stuff, really good stuff. Anyone thinking about is it worth it??? Simply put yes.


----------



## Southern Haunter (Aug 9, 2009)

I am glad to see support for Hauntcast picking up steam. The last show had over 19,000 downloads so I would think we should be able to find 250 subscribers fairly easy. Even if 5% of the listeners of the last show subscribed that would be 950 subscribers. I can't wait until we can all listen to Hauntcast 37


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Oct 7, 2004)

Yo boils & ghouls - Baker & I are doing a Skype call @ 8 p.m. EST.

Everyone is invited to join, add Hauntcast, he will do the call. Audio only so no cam required.

Grab a drink & join us! Later.


----------



## Hauntcast (Oct 3, 2007)

*Grand Prize!*

Grand Prize
Juneau Studios is raffling off his Lizzy Borden Mirror to subscribers of Hauntcast. It’s a $2500 value.
The mirror measures 2 feet tall by 15 inches wide.

Comes with 4 dvds: Blood wrighting, Clown changing portrait, Poltergeist portrait and Lizzy Borden.
Each subscriber will get their name thrown into the hat twice doubling your chances to win.






He’s also raffling off 10 dvds form his collection as well. Jay really wants Hauntcast back!

http://hauntcast.net/subscribe/


----------



## Southern Haunter (Aug 9, 2009)

That is one heck of a reason to subscribe - haunters would have to be crazy not to subscribe. Tons of discounts, prizes, and a monthly fix of Hauntcast! Subscribe now! Thanks to all the vendors and subscribers! I will most certainly be supporting the vendors that are supporting Hauntcast.



Hauntcast said:


> Grand Prize
> Juneau Studios is raffling off his Lizzy Borden Mirror to subscribers of Hauntcast. It’s a $2500 value.
> The mirror measures 2 feet tall by 15 inches wide.
> Comes with 4 dvds: Blood wrighting, Clown changing portrait, Poltergeist portrait and Lizzy Borden.
> ...


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

OooooH MAH GOODNESS!!!! 

_<Terra faints>


_


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Ah hem, I'm back... To tell you all that more vendor goodies are also on the way. 

Our own Diabolik that owns Spider Hill Prop Works will be raffling off a $50 shopping spree at his store: http://www.spiderhillpropworks.com/ Thanks Diabolik!

Also Midnight Studios _(yes, THAT Midnight Studios) _will be offering their Vanessa corpse prop at a great discount _(details to follow): _http://www.midnightstudiosfx.com/props.html

Haunted Hot Sauce is offering an assortment of their Hot Sauces as a prize as well: http://www.hauntedhotsauce.com/ mmmm, mmmm!


So here's the rundown so far:

_Subscribers will receive discounts from these great Vendors:
*Juneau Studios ~
*Save $50 of their DVDs. You pay $19.99, retail price $69.99.
Receive a $250 certificate for any order of $1150 and save 60% on freight orders.
*DC Props ~
*15% off his amazing props and mechanisms *except sale items, not valid September and October.
*Fright Theatre ~
*15% off all product *except sale items, not valid September or October
*Dark Imaginings ~
*20% off our changing portraits, $75 off custom changing portraits, as well as other discounts on our other products and services (graphic design, web design, video effects, etc).
*Mini Spot Light ~
*15% off all lights
*Necrotic Creations ~
*15% off their entire productline
*Monkey Basic ~
*20% off all software
*Vox Noctis Voiceovers ~
*$50 off any custom made voice over.
*Shellhawk Creations ~
*15% her amazing hand-made pottery and FREE shipping.
*DBGgraphix ~
*50% OFF a logo or poster design for their haunts.
*Haunted Hot Sauce ~
*20% off
*Ghosts of Olde Towne Petersburg *will be starting up with the very first haunted walking tours on selected nights in April. Hauntcast fans can purchase 50% off admission tickets. That offer is good for the entire 2012 season.
*Total Terror! Haunted Attraction *– 50% off admission price by purchasing tickets online.
*Hauntcast The Magazine ~
*Free (at least two issues a year, maybe more)

If we reach our goal will will be raffling off prizes Such as_

_DC Props – Spitter mechanism_
_Juneau Studios – (10) $70 DVDs_
_Fright Theatre – Prop_
_Mini Spot Lights – LED lights_
_Necrotic Creations – $100 cameo_
_Woodloom – $55 Celtic Tombstone_
_Terra – Handmade tombstone of choice_
_Vox Noctis – $100 dollar coupon_
_Dark Imaginings – $49.95 value 11×14 changing portrait. You can pick the portrait.If the 11×14 is too large for them then they can choose a smaller version (5×7 or 8×10). The winner will have to pay the shipping fee, though, which is $10._
_Spider Hill Prop Works – $50 worth of product from their site (winner’s choice)_
_Haunted Hot Sauce – Assortment of Haunted Hot Sauce_


----------



## dustin2471 (Aug 26, 2009)

Bump-de-bump


----------



## ShellHawk (Apr 2, 2009)

Pickin' up steam!


----------



## dustin2471 (Aug 26, 2009)

So far listened to a couple haunt casts, definitely want to hear more!


----------



## Rclsu13 (Aug 23, 2011)

Just curious if we can get a total of subs. Seems just in a week this has really started rolling. I'm wondering if the posts are equalling subs.


----------



## Southern Haunter (Aug 9, 2009)

Earlier tonight I spoke to Chris and he had a little over 40 subscriptions. The subscriber benefits are getting better by the day. It is crazy, I would pay $100 buck to have a chance at the Juneau Studios' Lizzy Borden Mirror. I mean at this point it is like the subscribers are going to get Hauntcast for free. The mirror alone is a $2500 value and comes with 4 dvds: Blood wrighting, Clown changing portrait, Poltergeist portrait and Lizzy Borden. Each subscriber will get their name thrown into the hat twice doubling your chances to win. Some more vendor announcements are coming soon. I hope everyone steps up and subscribes!


----------



## Leensarahuk (Dec 1, 2011)

As a uk haunter would I have to pay shipping on any prizes I won if I subscribe....would love hauntcast back miss my theatre of the mind fix every month also as outside US would I still get the mag.
Did anyone get to listen to the skype call between johnny thunder and chris anything good come out of it ?


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Dminor said:


> Here's another banner for all you squares out there...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really liking this one see if it works for me.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Mine is super tiny.I couldn't get it to upload said to big so I saved the pic.That didn't work to well anybody got any idea.Maybe my sig lines are to many.


----------



## Hauntcast (Oct 3, 2007)

*International shipping on prizes*

Leensarahuk, you need to pay the additional cost to ship internationally. Let me know if you have any other questions.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

I paid.Have always been a fan.Didn't register because I have a account but couldn't log in.We will get that figured out later.Love hauntcast.


----------



## pandora (Jul 15, 2004)

The prizes alone are worth the subscription....I'm so glad I bought mine because the raffle prizes are INCREDIBLE! That Lizzie Borden mirror has me mesmerized!!!!


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

halloween71 said:


> Mine is super tiny.I couldn't get it to upload said to big so I saved the pic.That didn't work to well anybody got any idea.Maybe my sig lines are to many.


You'll probably have to pick the more rectangular ones. The software here has a maximum 100 pixel high allowance for signature pictures. Because the picture you picked is square - it looks tiny.

If anyone wants to make the picture be able to be clickable to the Hauntcast site do this _(at least I hope I get this right)

_Go ahead and have that picture as your signature picture already working. Also have the Hauntcast Subscription page loaded up in another tab. At the Hauntcast page copy the URL of that page. http://hauntcast.net/subscribe/ Then, go back to the settings to change signature picture and you will see your picture in the editing box that looks something like: SIGPIC SIGPIC with other symbols_ (I can't copy that here). _Highlight that part that says SIG PIC SIG PIC with the symbols that bracket it. In the icons above the editing field you will see one that looks like an earth with handcuffs in front of it. Click the button and it will bring in a box for you to paste the Hauntcast URL. Cross your fingers and save your new signature. hope, hope, hope that explanation is clear enough and works. Just did it myself for the first time.

By the way, my Bubblegum Ice Cream Martini is really good right now


----------



## JustJimAZ (Jul 26, 2010)

With all the discounts and the prizes being raffled, why WOULDN'T anyone subscribe? Even without the podcast, hard core haunters will save a fortune with this.

By the way, I know Isher Creations offered 25% off to subscribers, and that was on the list, but now it's not. The discount offer still stands.


----------



## ShellHawk (Apr 2, 2009)

Here are the latest additions to the prizes and discounts:




I am blown away by how much the vendors are supporting this Resurrection Effort!


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

JustJimAZ said:


> With all the discounts and the prizes being raffled, why WOULDN'T anyone subscribe? Even without the podcast, hard core haunters will save a fortune with this.
> 
> By the way, I know Isher Creations offered 25% off to subscribers, and that was on the list, but now it's not. The discount offer still stands.


That's wonderful to hear and thank you Isher Creations! Went and checked out their site and those steampunk jack-o' lanterns are adorable. They also had the cutest steampunk hearts too but looks like someone snatched them up.

Great news!!!! - just this morning, 4 more people subscribed! AND.... The Mitchell's are donating Volume 3 of How to Haunt Your House to the long list of raffle prizes. Their books are one of the first go-to's for me looking for ideas. Thanks so much! http://www.howtohauntyourhouse.com/

I want to thank everyone so far who have subscribed and offered amazing discounts and prizes. When I broached this subject with Chris, was terribly afraid that I was alone in feeling that losing Hauntcast was a great loss for the haunt community. Now that this is picking up steam am able to breathe a little easier. But, we still have a long way to go to hit the 250 mark. It's all up to us fans... Spread the word and subscribe if you haven't already


----------



## Denhaunt (Aug 11, 2006)

Momma always said that I didn't have a lick of sense but, what the hell, I'm good for a couple of New Prop Shop episodes. Just when I thought I finally kicked the habit


----------



## Dminor (Jul 21, 2006)

In case anyone is on the fence about subscribing and has a PayPal account, you can use PayPal's "Bill Me Later" to make smaller monthly payments of $16.66 (ooh 666!) rather than the whole amount up front. Their requirement is that it is a purchase of $99 or more and you have 6 months to pay it off without interest. I've used it a ton and it's an awesome service. 

I know everyone that's ever listened to an episode of Hauntcast has at least $16.66 a month to put towards the chance to win one of many amazing raffle items (all of which are worth more than the total of your annual subscriptions) plus receive tons of discounts and a Hauntcast magazine.

Do it now before it's gone forever!!!


----------



## kuroneko (Mar 31, 2011)

Dminor said:


> In case anyone is on the fence about subscribing and has a PayPal account, you can use PayPal's "Bill Me Later" to make smaller monthly payments of $16.66 (ooh 666!) rather than the whole amount up front. Their requirement is that it is a purchase of $99 or more and you have 6 months to pay it off without interest. I've used it a ton and it's an awesome service.
> 
> I know everyone that's ever listened to an episode of Hauntcast has at least $16.66 a month to put towards the chance to win one of many amazing raffle items (all of which are worth more than the total of your annual subscriptions) plus receive tons of discounts and a Hauntcast magazine.
> 
> Do it now before it's gone forever!!!


Thanks for sharing! I've been wanting to subscribe, but I don't have the whole $100 right now. I love Hauntcast and I totally understand what Chris and the rest of the Screamteam are going through. I was 'homeless' at one point and then I lost my job on top of everything. I've been really lucky to have a really supportive friends and a great (then future) husband. Now things are much better, but money is still tight. It's great there's an option for those of us who want to support Hauntcast, but don't have $100 _right now_.

Totally just completed my subscription.


----------



## Dminor (Jul 21, 2006)

By completed, do you mean you subscribed?


----------



## kuroneko (Mar 31, 2011)

Yes. Hauntcast Rules! (I tried RFR and Halloween Radio, but its just not the same)


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

kuroneko said:


> Thanks for sharing! I've been wanting to subscribe, but I don't have the whole $100 right now. I love Hauntcast and I totally understand what Chris and the rest of the Screamteam are going through. I was 'homeless' at one point and then I lost my job on top of everything. I've been really lucky to have a really supportive friends and a great (then future) husband. Now things are much better, but money is still tight. It's great there's an option for those of us who want to support Hauntcast, but don't have $100 _right now_.
> 
> Totally just completed my subscription.


Oh, that's awesome! and thank you


----------



## Southern Haunter (Aug 9, 2009)

The incentives keep coming, the vendor support has been amazing. Just announced, win a custom papier mache pumpkin from STOLLOWEEN. The winner will choose their favorite style of Jack O’Lantern from 100 different designs available on www.torturedpumpkins.com then work with Scott to customize the details resulting in a true one-of-a-kind Halloween prop. The finished pumpkin will be shipped no later than the first week of September 2012. 

There is thousands of dollars worth of vendors discounts, thousands of dollars in raffle prizes, Hauntcast the Magazine, and Hauntcast! Subscribe Today!


----------



## ShellHawk (Apr 2, 2009)

Steve from Fright Theater finally unveiled the prop he is donating. Get this!
A $375 Torso from his store!
 http://frighttheatre.com/catalog2/product_info.php?products_id=49&osCsid=c4d32aea5dd254fef3c69f517ee3596e


----------



## JustJimAZ (Jul 26, 2010)

Every day there are more discounts and giveaways! If PayPal has a "Pay Later" option, are there really ANY excuses left?


----------



## LittleBlueBMW (Oct 9, 2010)

We really should get a running counter somewhere. 

People, stop being cheap and subscribe


----------



## JustJimAZ (Jul 26, 2010)

We're only about 1/5 of the way there.
Thousands of dollars worth of vendors discounts, thousands of dollars in raffle prizes, Hauntcast the Magazine, two shows a month and more. Check out the latest details to "Resurrect Hauntcast" http://hauntcast.net/ .
You can bring Hauntcast back from the grave if you support the cause.
With PayPal's Pay Later option, you can start with less than $20 down. Come on!


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

DEAD with Dave just put up an awesome shout-out for the Hauntcast Resurrection on his vlog _(which is *fun *show btw):_


----------



## JustJimAZ (Jul 26, 2010)

http://hauntcast.net/2012/02/re-animate-hauntcast-2/

You can even use PayPal's "Pay Later" option! Bring HauntCast Back!


----------



## xrockonx911 (Jul 28, 2010)

ah! I never listened to Hauntcast before... just something about a Podcast versus a video... that I never gave it a chance or a listen or ANYTHING. 
then 100 dollars a year for a Podcast that I never listened to. No thanks. 
then the absolute outpouring of support from some very talented, very inspiring people... eh. 
then discount after discount after discount... hmm.
raffle after raffle after raffle... its still 100 bucks! that's a huge chunk of Halloween fund!
raffle-raffle-raffle- paypal bill me later- Terra, Stolloween, Allen Hopps (only aranamuerta left to round out the group of web-people that have completely turned me into a Halloween do-it-yourself freak!).. 16 bucks a month... cut back on soda a little bit... not bad. 

PLUS if Hauntcast is even a 1/4 as good as everyone is making it out to be... I dunno. 
I'm a cheap-cheap-cheap bas----! and you won me over... (OH I forgot the magazine offer too!) 
Now I just gotta learn the ropes of navigating the Hauntcast site. 

Count me in.


----------



## JonnF3 (Feb 17, 2008)

I had never listened before this post. I couldn't understand what the fuss was all about. And I dang sure couldn't imagine forking over $100 of my Halloween budget for a podcast. But I thought I would at least give it a listen. Guess what? I am completely hooked. I have been listening on the way to and from work. It has totally rejuvenated me. I signed up today. I can't believe I waited this long.


----------



## Southern Haunter (Aug 9, 2009)

The Prizes and Discounts for Hauntcast subscribers just keeps growing. We need more subscribers! Don't forget about the Paypal "Bill me Later" option and pay only $16.66 a month for 6 months with no interest.

Thanks to everyone who has subscribed. Keep spreading the word and we'll get the 250 subscribers we need!

Thank!


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

xrockonx911 said:


> ah! I never listened to Hauntcast before... just something about a Podcast versus a video... that I never gave it a chance or a listen or ANYTHING.
> then 100 dollars a year for a Podcast that I never listened to. No thanks.
> then the absolute outpouring of support from some very talented, very inspiring people... eh.
> then discount after discount after discount... hmm.
> ...





JonnF3 said:


> I had never listened before this post. I couldn't understand what the fuss was all about. And I dang sure couldn't imagine forking over $100 of my Halloween budget for a podcast. But I thought I would at least give it a listen. Guess what? I am completely hooked. I have been listening on the way to and from work. It has totally rejuvenated me. I signed up today. I can't believe I waited this long.


YESSSS! _(and I am nearly jumping out of my seat here)_ ... Exactly what I was hoping people would think. We could say all day long - subscribe - it's cool, and all that but it's when you listen to the show do you see how special, unique and once in a lifetime it is. For me, each show was a very special time to be savored. I would make sure that I had uninterrupted time in the workshop _(with no loud tool work)_. Without a doubt the time spent building props and listening to Hauntcast were the best Halloween time experienced all year for me. 

If anyone is still on the fence - take a listen. The old shows are still on the site. Guarantee this will be time well spent: http://hauntcast.net/past-shows/


Just posted this update video on YouTube talking about the overwhelming support coming from the vendors as well to bring the show back. The discounts and prizes are so amazing it pays for the subscription. You are getting discounts that rival the discounts you get when you attend the Transworld show without the expense of getting there


----------



## dustin2471 (Aug 26, 2009)

To put TransWorld vs hauntcast into perspective... TransWorld-- airfare from ca for two $725, hotel 3 nights @ $125 per = $375, TransWorld admission 2x$50 no classes nor events included and oh and seeing the st Luis arch $1200 haunt cast for the year $100 no brainer... 

Oh if I want to possibly win something in a raffle at TransWorld another 2 tickets to insaneshanes party at $95 each. Haunt cast included.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

The Bloodshed brothers were also saying that Hauntcast is like the Costco discount card for haunters... and it's true!

*More goodies added:
*
Our own Scourge and his store the Skull Shoppe will be offering a 20% discount and free shipping. Also throwing in two museum-quality skulls and two film-quality skulls for the raffle prizes

Stiltbeast Studios (Allen Hobbs) is giving three of his deranged masks as prizes

Leonard Pickel is giving away two tickets to HauntCon 2012

Ed from West Coast Haunters is donating two tickets to that show

The Skeleton Store will be giving away a Paul skeleton

Midnight Syndicate: two six packs of their amazing dark music



There's so many vendors and even just fans offering up so many discounts and prizes it's hard to keep up with it all. YEAH!!!! Oh, when the subscriptions break 100 Chris will be raffling off a few of Juneau Studio DVDs.

Also that PayPal Bill Me Later sounds like a great way to break up the payments too


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Oh, and here's the Bloodshed Brothers video:


----------



## JustJimAZ (Jul 26, 2010)

I hope more and more people start to realize that even without listening to HauntCast, all the discounts are worth more than the subscription cost to the serious haunter. When you add in the prizes being raffled, it should be a no brainer! you essentially have a 1 in 250 chance of winning any one of these great prizes. Try getting odds like that anywhere else. 

Really, getting 250 people should be laughably easy. I have to believe people still just haven't heard about it. Maybe they are not looking at this thread. Maybe we all need to email or PM our friends to make sure they know about it? I know I've sent emails and Facebook messages to everyone I know. We must get the word out.


----------



## pandora (Jul 15, 2004)

All the people listening for the first time and joining in is so EXCITING! It really is a killer deal with all the discounts and raffles - PLUS - it's an excellent show. It'll keep you laughing hysterically, interested and informed all in one show. Give them a spin on the archived shows and then consider the Paypal payments. You won't be sorry!!!!


----------



## ZombieRaider (May 18, 2008)

OK.....I just subscribed so how many does that make?.....Are we there yet?....LOL......ZR


----------



## JustJimAZ (Jul 26, 2010)

We're about 1/3 of the way to realizing SUCCESS! Chris and JT are releasing "Shocktail Hour" tomorrow - a preview of their Fright Flicks Spinoff.
Was it the Bloodshed Brothers who said a subscription to HauntCast is like a CostCo card for haunters? The number of vendors supporting this is really amazing, but it all hangs on us reaching the magic 250 mark.

It's payday for many people. They can pick up their subscription using Pay Later for less than $17 down and $17 a month for 6 months. Will CostCo let you pay your membership in installments? They will not. Get the word out. Time is running out.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Yeah ZR!



The newest addition to the prize pile:










Author Leslie Bannatyne is giving away her books Halloween Nation, a Halloween Reader, Halloween, An American Holiday An American History as prizes for the Hauntcast Resurrection.



Thought I'd also do a bit of motivational posts with pictures or videos over the next few days of the prizes and discounts being offered if you subscribe to the Hauntcast Resurrection: http://hauntcast.net/











Juneau Studios is offering 50% of of their DVD's, a $250 certificate any order over $1,150 with 60% of freight shipping. They are also giving away 10 $70 DVDs and the Grand Prize of the Lizzie Borden mirror: http://juneaustudios.com/












DC Props is offering 15% off (not sale prices) and is also giving away a spitter mechanism as a prize: http://dcprops.com/













Total Terror Haunted Attraction is offering 50% off tickets (if purchased online): http://www.totalterror.biz/













Midnight Syndicate is giving away two six packs of their haunt music as prizes: http://www.midnightsyndicate.com/












Skeleton Store is offering a 30% discount off retail (if ordering through the Hauntcast store) and also giving a Paul skeleton as a prize: http://www.skeletonstore.com/easy-on-the-pocket-paul-skeleton-79





Here's a link to the whole album of pictures if you want to check it all out at once. There's still 25 more teaser pictures of the prizes and discounts to share!: http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/terra-albums-hauntcast-resurrection.html


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Oct 7, 2004)

.....don't forget my free hugs.


----------



## LittleBlueBMW (Oct 9, 2010)

awww well now everyone should sign up


----------



## ShellHawk (Apr 2, 2009)

He's also had his rabies vaccination, in case you were worried!


Johnny Thunder said:


> .....don't forget my free hugs.


----------



## VexFX (Oct 19, 2010)

Vex FX is officially signed up for the full $100. Gotta support the Halloween and haunt community!

I'll see if there is something we can throw into the raffle to help the cause.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Johnny Thunder said:


> .....don't forget my free hugs.


Oh yeah...free hugs from Johnny too  



VexFX said:


> Vex FX is officially signed up for the full $100. Gotta support the Halloween and haunt community!
> 
> I'll see if there is something we can throw into the raffle to help the cause.


Oh wow, thank you!


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Today's teaser pictures of the prizes and/or discounts you will receive along with the Hauntcast subscription. Here's a link to all the pictures if you don't want to wait: http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/terra-albums-hauntcast-resurrection.html These discounts and/or prizes are so amazing that they practically pay for your subscription cost _(if not more). _Think of your subscription as your ticket to the discounts at Transworld or your Haunter's Costco card  http://hauntcast.net/










Our own Diabolik is offering at his store, Spider Hill Prop Works, a $50 shopping spree as a prize. His Spider Joints and Universal Mounting Bases were used like crazy in the Demon Horse last year and it currently being used again for the new HellHound. You can make a lot of dummies with this $50 prize!: http://spiderhillpropworks.com/















Another member here, Scourge is offering from his store, Skull Shoppe.com a 20% discount and free shipping! He is also raffling off many of his awesome skulls as prizes: http://skullshoppe.com/museum-skulls.php
















Another member here, me!, will be making a winner their own tombstone like what I do for the Secret Reaper gift exchange. You pick the theme and I'll pick the design.

















Chris and Revenant themselves are sweetening the pot. They are offering $50 off of any custom voice-over. Imagine Skully doing your haunt greeting or Revenant reading the phone book to you personally _(what? - did I just say that out loud?). _They are also giving away a $50 coupon as a prize: http://hauntcast.net/vox-noctis/


----------



## Whispers in the Park (Jun 6, 2009)

I subscribed a few days ago...everyone keep up the great work and lets get Hauntcast back!


----------



## JustJimAZ (Jul 26, 2010)

Great! We can reach 100 by Monday, can't we? PM all your friends. Now.


----------



## pandora (Jul 15, 2004)

Soooo many incredible prizes! 250 of us will have great odds of winning something incredible! Come join us on the dark, creepy side and keep up with all things horror and Halloween related! Money is tight for everyone, but this is $ well spent. Use the Paypal payment option of $16.66 and you won't be sorry!


----------



## JonnF3 (Feb 17, 2008)

We can do it! #Hauntcast


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

This may be answered already elsewhere, but will it be possible to go one episode at a time for those of us who don't have an extra hundred at the moment??


----------



## JustJimAZ (Jul 26, 2010)

Junit said:


> This may be answered already elsewhere, but will it be possible to go one episode at a time for those of us who don't have an extra hundred at the moment??


Anyone who has $16.66 can subscribe using PayPal's "Pay later" option - $16.66 a month for 6 months with no interest. Seriously, less than $20 gets you started! You get a whole year of HauntCast, and so many discounts and possible prizes it's ridiculous.


----------



## LittleBlueBMW (Oct 9, 2010)

Emailed some Halloween fans not on the boards. Fingers crossed. Today's new release is just a taste of what we have been missing. It was great!


----------



## wandererrob (Aug 21, 2007)

If you haven't listened to The Shocktail Hour pilot, do so. It's Fright Flicks spun off into it's own show. Itll run between Hauntcast episodes. So now you get TWO shows per month with your subscription! AND the Hauntcast magazine. And the discounts and a shot at some awesome raffle prizes.

And as mentioned above, now there's a "bill me later" option so you only have to pay $16 and change per month over six months. Come on people! Get in on this! Let's make it happen!


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Your daily Hauntcast Resurrection tease is here!

Here's the new news: The Shocktail Hour pilot is hilarious. A link so you can give it a listen: http://hauntcast.net/2012/02/shocktail-hour-pilot-2/ As of last night we are at 84 subscribers. If we hit 100 by Monday we are in good shape. So, please, if you've been holding off, please subscribe today to give us fans some encouragement  http://hauntcast.net/ Finally, our own Ghoul Friday is donating four copies of her hilarious book Brains vs Coffee to the prize pile: http://www.ghoulfriday.com/blogs/ghoul_friday

A sample:














Onto to the other discounts and/or prizes offered to help bring Hauntcast back from the grave:












The amazingly talented and really nice guy Stolloween is raffling off a custom made pumpkin: http://www.stolloween.com/
















MiniSpotLights offering 15% discount on their lighting and giving away spotlights as prizes: http://shop.minispotlight.com/















The 2011 Haunters Video Awards DVD will be a prize: http://www.hauntersvideoawards.com/














Necrotic Creations offering 15% discount and giving away two cameos as prizes: http://necroticcreations.com/


----------



## xrockonx911 (Jul 28, 2010)

the list grows each and every day! Everyone! Give up on scratch off tickets... The odds are here!
A Hauntcast subscription comes out to about four $2 scratch off tickets a month... or one $2 powerball a week.
How many lottery winners do we have as members?

I know, I know... Powerball has a JP of 456,98,0978.... w/e... ITS BIG! but the odds are even bigger!!!!

A $2 a week subscription to Hauntcast comes with guaranteed discounts! Guaranteed shows. Guaranteed magazine. and odds on winning a raffle item that can't be beat! Even winning one book will recoup you $16-$20 of your subscription price. 

Alright...$100.00...all at once... sucks! 
SO Paypal it for 6 months at 16 bucks!! No interest! 
(note: all figures are in my head and may not stand up to fact checks!!) (I also apologize for all the exclamation points... I swear I'm not yelling at you. hahaha)


----------



## ShellHawk (Apr 2, 2009)

By the way, here is a picture of the cameos from Necrotic Creations.







http://necroticcreations.com/
240 downloads of Shocktail Hour, the pilot episode of the Hauntcast spinoff, but only 80 subscribers? Tsk.


----------



## Stringy_Jack (Oct 28, 2011)

ShellHawk said:


> 240 downloads of Shocktail Hour, the pilot episode of the Hauntcast spinoff, but only 80 subscribers? Tsk.


I wasn't going to say anything but...now I have to tell you why I haven't subscribed yet (Yet??). I know I will be burned at the stake for this but I do have concerns and must voice them.

First I need to let you know I changed my screen name from "The Man" to Stringy jack a few months ago and have supported and loved Hauntcast for a couple of years now, I have every episode and still listen to them today. I subscribed to the show the last time and even ended-up paying for two other subscriptions to help the show out. I also have two hauntcast tee-shirts. As we all know the show still folded after only a few more episodes because it was taking so much time to produce and the scream team could not continue with the number of subscribers they had at the time. Now we have a new subscription campaign trying to save the show again and...we have added features like Shocktail hour. Now my concern is if the amount of money the team is going for this time enough to keep the show going for another year?? I mean is it enough for real and for true and is the scream team all in agreement on this?

I'm also a little concerned about the quality of the show itself. I have listen to the new "spin-off" and love it but, I get the impression it was a little forced. What I mean by that is it didn't flow as well as the old Hauntcast flowed and it may be because the team feels the pressure of producing a "paid for" podcast. I'm worried the team may lose a little of the ease and spontaneity with made Hauntcast what is was because people are paying for it now?? This also applys to the subscribers themselves. Will "we" as subscribers allow the Hauncast team to produce a show like they have for the past three years and not feel "cheated" or "ripped-off" if we don't like every show! Can we let Chris and the team produce a show without worrying about our feeling on the matter?

I'm sorry if this post doesn't fit into this thread but, these are concerns I have and which have keep me from subscribing yet. I have, and do, so love Hauntcast and will probably subscribe in the next few days but, I hope it can survive and doesn't change because it a pay-per-view event now. OK I stand ready to meet my fate...


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

So glad you made your post. I've been wondering if other people had concerns and didn't want to voice them for fear of upsetting people. Here's my thoughts on your concerns.

I hope the show will continue for another year but the only guarantee I've heard is that we will get the 12 months of shows promised. Which is great for me. As for the $100 per year, will it continue? Gee, I hope so but there's no way to predict that. Remember I was the one that proposed this idea and Chris was skeptical. But, I was hoping that since Hauntcast was indeed gone and now the fans really missed it, we'd all want to find a way to bring it back to stay. Chris needed a certain amount in order to pay his cast and give him the time to produce _(he'd have to quit a part-time job). _My first proposal was what if there were like 160 super fans that could pony up $150 each and become fan sponsors? Sounded nuts but hey, I'm a dreamer. Okay then, how about 250 people pay $100 but back to the pay to listen? Not my first choice but probably would be the more do-able option. Chris decided to give this a go but was very skeptical still. I wasn't and was glad that he was at least giving it a valiant try. 

What was completely unexpected was the vendors stepping up and offering discounts and prizes! Now, it's a whole new business model. Like you get a Haunter's Costco card, the vendors get the word out about their products and *we get Hauntcast back*. Will it work? Darn it, I hope so. We just need those 250 subscribers who will get their money back if this doesn't work. But, if we get this to work then this whole new way of keeping Hauntcast alive should stick. I know I'd want to renew my Haunt Costco card every year and if I was a vendor, here you have a hard core group of Haunters. I would think more vendors will want to climb aboard. 

In regards to the quality, I only envision it getting better. I didn't hear a forced quality to Shocktail - just new with new segments. They hadn't also been back in the saddle for awhile though again - I couldn't tell. One other thing to consider. I can't imagine how ego shattering it was for the crew when they discovered that when they were just asking for a $1 a show 90% of the listeners dropped out. But, in the last 4 shows, you'd never know it. They were professional and even delivered a more higher quality show. If this pans out, imagine how motiving it will feel for them which will probably make them happier and looser


----------



## Hauntcast (Oct 3, 2007)

*Concerns*

Stringy Jack, 
I appreciate your honesty. If you thought Shocktail Hour sounded forced, well we haven't recorded in 4 months. We need to get back into the flow. 
There would be no pressure to preform because we are getting paid. We would be more comfortable because we would know that we are putting out a show for people that value us and are willing to support us. People keep emailing and posting how much they love and miss the show. We'll you have a chance to bring it back. If you don't subscribe, you are ensuring that the show will remain in the grave and will NEVER return. The choice is up to you and the fans.


----------



## Stringy_Jack (Oct 28, 2011)

Thanks Terra and Chris for your honest feedback on my concerns, I'll be a subscriber by the end of the week.


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

One additional way to get the word out is to "Like" this thread on Facebook by clicking the "Like" button on this thread and +1 it for Google+. That will keep more people coming to this thread and keep it active so our new visitors will see it. (Helps the forum too).

Looking good!


----------



## Hauntcast (Oct 3, 2007)

*Prizes when we reach 100*

As an added bonus for those of you that subscribe early, we are giving you a chance to win whether we reach our goal or not. We are at 85, when we reach 100 I will raffle off three $70 Special Effect DVDs from Juneau Studios, your choice. If you win you will still qualify for all the other prizes when we reach the 250 goal. If you win then your subscription is 70% paid for. Double your chances to win by buying a subscription now! http://hauntcast.net/subscribe/


----------



## relics (Oct 28, 2009)

Here is a interview that we did with Chris Baker (Host of HauntCast) on our new show "The Haunt Brief"! Be sure to give it a watch!

http://www.hauntersdigest.com/2012/...stry-news-show-the-haunt-brief-now-available/


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Oct 7, 2004)

Sorry you didn't like the show, SJ, but I will work on winning you over - and thanks for stepping up to sub. 

Also thanks to everyone who dug SH & have already put up the cabbage to bring HC back from the grave.


----------



## grimghost (May 8, 2010)

Hi fellow minions. Just paid for my Hauntcast membership via Bill Me Later option from Paypal. I have learned a couple cool things: 

1) You do not have to pay ANYTHING (ie $16.66) initially when you use the Bill Me later 
option. For example, I have till September to pay it off, as fast or as slow
as I want.
2) Since this was the first time I used the Bill Me later option with my paypal account,
I get a $10.00 bonus back for signing up for this option!! SO BY USING BILL
ME LATER OPTION VIA PAYPAL (1ST USE), MY HAUNTCAST SUBSCRIPTION
ONLY COST ME $90.00 (VIA $10.00 BONUS FOR 1ST TIME USE) !!!!!

Ok Minions, NOW There is NO excuse for not getting your subscription sooner than later!!!!


----------



## ihauntu (Nov 8, 2009)

So all these vendors who are giving discounts to support this cause to general public to save the show, why dont they just put up the cash into the show in the first place, I know that you want support from the general haunters and I get the insentive to sign up but I see these vendors giving 15 to 50% discounts so what does that equate to dollars that could go towards saving the show? And when I first listened to Chris's statement on the credit debt and the kids going to college and the fact he was moving on with it hauntcast not being around he was fine with it , not somthing I personally can invest my cash into. I understand he wants to get payed for his "hobby" and thats exacty what it was, a hobby just as many of us do not get paid for doing a haunt. If this is a business then provide a business plan, what I heard in his comments was not a business plan . Cant invest into this as no buisness plan has been established or is there?


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

ihauntu said:


> So all these vendors who are giving discounts to support this cause to general public to save the show, why don't they just put up the cash into the show in the first place, I know that you want support from the general haunters and I get the incentive to sign up but I see these vendors giving 15 to 50% discounts so what does that equate to dollars that could go toward saving the show? And when I first listened to Chris's statement on the credit debt and the kids going to college and the fact he was moving on with it hauntcast not being around he was fine with it , not somthing I personally can invest my cash into. I understand he wants to get payed for his "hobby" and thats exacty what it was, a hobby just as many of us do not get paid for doing a haunt. If this is a business then provide a business plan, what I heard in his comments was not a business plan . Cant invest into this as no business plan has been established or is there?


Ooops, I used the phrase 'business model' Chris never did. I can't answer for the vendors because us fans never expected the vendors to pitch in like this. Don't think it's our place to tell them how to give discounts or prizes away. Chris started Hauntcast with some vendor support but only got paid in props. I'm sure it makes business sense for vendors to do that but it didn't help Chris pay the bills.

This is fan-based movement. We asked Chris what it would take to bring Hauntcast back. He said that for the time it takes he'd have to quit his part-time job and that missing money has to be recouped. This is what we (the fans) thought would work. The vendors pitching in was completely unexpected. I would bet the vendors are thrilled to see such a concentrated core of haunters and it's great PR. But, again, I can't speak for the vendors. I should never have used the term 'business model'. Not a business person here but have heard the term before and thought that it fit in my response. Sorry about that.

What's made this whole Resurrection awesome is that for all of us, Chris, the Scream Team, the fans and the vendors... this new way could work where the other ways didn't. We miss our Hauntcast so much we came up with this idea. Didn't think about the details that much. it's been an evolving thing. LOL! Luckily, it perhaps could work


----------



## LittleBlueBMW (Oct 9, 2010)

Someone on the book of face said if you sign up with bill me later you get a 10.00 refund, making Hauntcast 90.00 total. Just saying it is like 10.00 off, or 10%


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Lot's of news lined up for your morning Hauntcast Resurrection tease post.

First, we are currently at 88 subscribers. If we hit 100 today Chris will be raffling off three of Juneau Studios DVDs $70 value each! Gotta get subscribed today for this chance!

Five amazing new vendors are adding prizes and/or discounts to the benefits to being a subscriber:










Gore Galore (makers of the Pet Zombies) will be giving away one of their new Barrel Toppers they are debuting at Transworld as a prize: http://www.gore-galore.com/













Haunted Overload is giving away two sets of tickets to their amazing haunt: http://www.hauntedoverload.com/















Midwest Haunters Convention is giving away 2 party passes to their Saturday night costume party, valued at $80 as prizes: http://www.midwesthauntersconvention.com/














Denny, AKA: DenHaunt is going to make a Pumpkin Thief Head with LED eyes for a prize: http://s862.photobucket.com/albums/ab188/denhaunt2/Another Thief/Pumpkin Thief Step-by-Step/














Bloody Mary is offering a 15% discount and for a prize - one quart of Bloody Mary FX Spray Blood: http://www.dearbloodymary.com/index.html





I mean WOW!!!!!!


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

These prizes are killing me.Come on people subscribe!!!!


----------



## Stringy_Jack (Oct 28, 2011)

Johnny Thunder said:


> Sorry you didn't like the show, SJ, but I will work on winning you over - and thanks for stepping up to sub.
> 
> Also thanks to everyone who dug SH & have already put up the cabbage to bring HC back from the grave.


JT, I didn't say I didn't like the show, I did, just seems a little forced. A bad Hauntcast is better than most good podcasts...you guys and gals ROCK!


----------



## Hauntcast (Oct 3, 2007)

Stringy Jack, Thanks for stepping up and buying a subscription. We're at 89. Let's reach 100, so I can give away some DVDs.

Subscriber Jim Basilone has some info to pass along about Paypal’s “Bill Me Later” Option:

Hi fellow minions. Just paid for my Hauntcast membership via Bill Me Later option from Paypal. I have learned a couple cool things:

1) You do not have to pay ANYTHING (ie $16.66) initially when you use the Bill Me later
option. For example, I have till September to pay it off, as fast or as slow
as I want.
2) Since this was the first time I used the Bill Me later option with my paypal account,
I get a $10.00 bonus back for signing up for this option!! SO BY USING BILLME LATER OPTION VIA PAYPAL (1ST USE), MY HAUNTCAST SUBSCRIPTION ONLY COST ME $90.00 (VIA $10.00 BONUS FOR 1ST TIME USE) !!!!!

Ok Minions, NOW There is NO excuse for not getting your subscription today!!!!


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

_<clears throat>
_
We're at 94! Just six to go for Chris to raffle off those DVD's! We have to hit 100 subscribers by midnight tonight (Monday). 

Oh, please, oh please, let us hit 100. It's become an important and motivating milestone. Anyone sitting off the fence - get off!!!!


_*note, I think I've got the math right about the 94 - had to do some adding from misc. Facebook postings._


----------



## Haunter (Oct 12, 2005)

ihauntu said:


> So all these vendors who are giving discounts to support this cause to general public to save the show, why dont they just put up the cash into the show in the first place, I know that you want support from the general haunters and I get the insentive to sign up but I see these vendors giving 15 to 50% discounts so what does that equate to dollars that could go towards saving the show? And when I first listened to Chris's statement on the credit debt and the kids going to college and the fact he was moving on with it hauntcast not being around he was fine with it , not somthing I personally can invest my cash into. I understand he wants to get payed for his "hobby" and thats exacty what it was, a hobby just as many of us do not get paid for doing a haunt. If this is a business then provide a business plan, what I heard in his comments was not a business plan . Cant invest into this as no buisness plan has been established or is there?


I have to agree with ihauntu's post. What I've read and seen so far is not a solid business plan. If Hauntcast is a business, then treat it like a business. Unless you're a 501(c)(3) charitable organization, dispense with all mention of your personal financial woes, and tell me why I should invest in your product and what you have planned for your business (today and in the future).

Even if the goal is met this year, I wonder if the proverbial coffin will close yet again on Hauntcast in twelve months unless you have a long-term plan. Encourage the sponsors to kick in cold hard cash to support the podcast (not only discounts), reformat the podcast to lower costs, reintroduce tiered subscription levels (including offering a cheaper pay-up-front option and more expensive pay-as-you-go option), and better market Hauntcast to reach a wider audience.

I also wonder why this campaign was not strategically delayed until September or October, when Halloween is more on the minds of people and there is greater traffic to the boards. With a better business approach, I think Hauntcast can truly be resurrected, not just reanimated.


----------



## ShellHawk (Apr 2, 2009)

Haunter said:


> I have to agree with ihauntu's post. What I've read and seen so far is not a solid business plan. If Hauntcast is a business, then treat it like a business. Unless you're a 501(c)(3) charitable organization, dispense with all mention of your personal financial woes, and tell me why I should invest in your product and what you have planned for your business (today and in the future).
> 
> Even if the goal is met this year, I wonder if the proverbial coffin will close yet again on Hauntcast in twelve months unless you have a long-term plan. Encourage the sponsors to kick in cold hard cash to support the podcast (not only discounts), reformat the podcast to lower costs, reintroduce tiered subscription levels (including offering a cheaper pay-up-front option and more expensive pay-as-you-go option), and better market Hauntcast to reach a wider audience.
> 
> I also wonder why this campaign was not strategically delayed until September or October, when Halloween is more on the minds of people and there is greater traffic to the boards. With a better business approach, I think Hauntcast can truly be resurrected, not just reanimated.


O.k., I think maybe a few posts with vital information may have been missed, or these questions and comments wouldn't be coming up, valid as they are.  Please take a few minutes to watch this interview, and I think most of your concerns and questions will be answered:


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

We've hit 96! Just 4 to go. So, so close but it's already nighttime. (fingers crossed)



Haunter said:


> I have to agree with ihauntu's post. What I've read and seen so far is not a solid business plan. If Hauntcast is a business, then treat it like a business. Unless you're a 501(c)(3) charitable organization, dispense with all mention of your personal financial woes, and tell me why I should invest in your product and what you have planned for your business (today and in the future).
> 
> Even if the goal is met this year, I wonder if the proverbial coffin will close yet again on Hauntcast in twelve months unless you have a long-term plan. Encourage the sponsors to kick in cold hard cash to support the podcast (not only discounts), reformat the podcast to lower costs, reintroduce tiered subscription levels (including offering a cheaper pay-up-front option and more expensive pay-as-you-go option), and better market Hauntcast to reach a wider audience.
> 
> I also wonder why this campaign was not strategically delayed until September or October, when Halloween is more on the minds of people and there is greater traffic to the boards. With a better business approach, I think Hauntcast can truly be resurrected, not just reanimated.


Haunter, again, this was not Chris' idea to bring Hauntcast back. It was the fans. Chris was fine leaving Hauntcast buried. Us fans weren't. I approached Chris asking what it would take to bring Hauntcast back. I didn't think about business models or anything like that and certainly Chris didn't. He simply stated that he had a part-time job now and in order to bring Hauntcast back he'd have to quit it to find the time to produce Hauntcast again. Also, Shellhawk, Rev and a few others also needed to get paid. Crunched a bunch of numbers and thought that if we could get 250 subscribers pay $100 the goal could be met. The is a fan-based resurrection. 

Also, the subscribers are paying for a year's worth of Hauntcast. Will there be another year? Who knows - we all think so - but the $100 will have to paid again. That's a bridge we will come to then. Right now - $100 for a year of hauntcast is the deal and it's an awesome one at that when you throw in the year's worth of discounts and prizes. We will deal with next year, next year. Do I think we can do this again next year. YES! IF we can do this THIS year. 

In regards to strategically planning this for September or October... sure - if this was strategically planned  But it wasn't. As the video states - Chris was teasing Facebook with the simple statement _"Something's brewing in the Podospere". _Us fans jumped on the thought that Hauntcast was coming back. heheh. Nope, it was something else. But, the horse was out of the barn and us fans wanted Hauntcast back._ "How can we do it???" _I too wish that this all happened while haunters were on the forums actively and building. But, this was just how it worked out. Heck, if this can happen even in this dead time. Hurray! Because that may just well help in the goal to keep Hauntcast coming back year after year


----------



## Dminor (Jul 21, 2006)

Haunter said:


> I have to agree with ihauntu's post. What I've read and seen so far is not a solid business plan. If Hauntcast is a business, then treat it like a business. Unless you're a 501(c)(3) charitable organization, dispense with all mention of your personal financial woes, and tell me why I should invest in your product and what you have planned for your business (today and in the future).


Not to sound like a jerk, but the last 3 years of the Hauntcast should be enough to qualify as to why you should "invest" in their product. If you don't see the worth in it, it just may not be for you. Additionally, Chris has made mention of future giveaways, additional discounts, etc. that will take place throughout the next 12 months if the show returns.



> Even if the goal is met this year, I wonder if the proverbial coffin will close yet again on Hauntcast in twelve months unless you have a long-term plan.


Unfortunately only time will tell. I will say this, even if this only extends the life of Hauntcast, that will be one more year of enjoyment for myself and those who subscribed.



> I also wonder why this campaign was not strategically delayed until September or October, when Halloween is more on the minds of people and there is greater traffic to the boards.


Because there are some of us who think about Halloween 365 days a year.


----------



## Dminor (Jul 21, 2006)

I'm not really sure why people are looking at this as an "investment", because it's not. It's a subscription. It's no different than the $15.98 a month that most people spend on Netflix.

Are those of you asking for a business plan looking to receive dividends on your "investment"? If that's what you're looking for, there are a number of posts in this thread that outline exactly what "dividends" you'll receive by subscribing. High level overview, you're receiving a guarantee of 12 episodes of Hauntcast, 12 episodes of Shocktale Hour, a chance to win a prize in the raffle (which has over $5,000 in various prizes and is growing almost daily) and tons of discounts at haunt retailers that don't appear to have a limit as to how many times they can be redeemed.

As someone with a handful of investments, those offerings are more than I make in dividend checks every year....and the businesses I've invested in cost more than $100 and don't even provide me with any entertainment. Hahaha!


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

97!

Three more to go and we hit the 100 subscriber raffle... Woot!

...and us fans get to celebrate a bit  Come on and subscribe fence sitters. Also think we've talked Chris into giving us a Hawaii Time Zone deadline of midnight. heheh


----------



## ZombieRaider (May 18, 2008)

I find it amazing the amount of support the vendors are showing towards the cause....I don't know about the rest of you current subscribers but I feel like it's Christmas again with all the prizes up for grabs!....I see all kinds of stuff I hope I win!...Just subscribe and you can be excited too!....LOL....ZR


----------



## ZombieRaider (May 18, 2008)

+1.....That's a great way to explain it Dminor.....ZR



Dminor said:


> I'm not really sure why people are looking at this as an "investment", because it's not. It's a subscription. It's no different than the $15.98 a month that most people spend on Netflix.
> 
> Are those of you asking for a business plan looking to receive dividends on your "investment"? If that's what you're looking for, there are a number of posts in this thread that outline exactly what "dividends" you'll receive by subscribing. High level overview, you're receiving a guarantee of 12 episodes of Hauntcast, 12 episodes of Shocktale Hour, a chance to win a prize in the raffle (which has over $5,000 in various prizes and is growing almost daily) and tons of discounts at haunt retailers that don't appear to have a limit as to how many times they can be redeemed.
> 
> As someone with a handful of investments, those offerings are more than I make in dividend checks every year....and the businesses I've invested in cost more than $100 and don't even provide me with any entertainment. Hahaha!


----------



## LittleBlueBMW (Oct 9, 2010)

or it can be viewed as a very limited buy into a sweet raffle. 

We are getting there!


----------



## kuroneko (Mar 31, 2011)

Dminor said:


> Originally Posted by Haunter
> I have to agree with ihauntu's post. What I've read and seen so far is not a solid business plan. If Hauntcast is a business, then treat it like a business. Unless you're a 501(c)(3) charitable organization, dispense with all mention of your personal financial woes, and tell me why I should invest in your product and what you have planned for your business (today and in the future).
> Not to sound like a jerk, but the last 3 years of the Hauntcast should be enough to qualify as to why you should "invest" in their product. If you don't see the worth in it, it just may not be for you. Additionally, Chris has made mention of future giveaways, additional discounts, etc. that will take place throughout the next 12 months if the show returns.
> 
> ...


I seriously don't understand what all the fuss is about! Geez, even if you didn't like the show, this is like the "entertainment book" for haunters. You pay for it and get discounts at tons of reputable vendors that will save you waaaay more than what you spent. People need to stop crabbing about business plans and how other so-called podcasts are 99 cents. I bet those podcasts don't get you discounts at tons of vendors online or offer so many raffles.
I paid my subscription on Paypal's 6 month plan. I look forward to saving way more than $100 from my subscription if we can get enough people to join us.


----------



## dustin2471 (Aug 26, 2009)

Dminor said:


> Because there are some of us who think about Halloween 365 days a year.


Couldnt agree more Dminor, except this year its 366


----------



## Dminor (Jul 21, 2006)

dustin2471 said:


> Couldnt agree more Dminor, except this year its 366


Touché Dustin2471, touché.


----------



## Revenant (Feb 24, 2009)

I had a rather lengthy post that I wrote monday night/Tuesday morning addressing certain posts, but since then some positive developments took place and spirits have been positive on the thread so I took it down because I didn't want to be a bummer by being all serious. 

However, I did save it as a text file in case I need to pull it out later on someone down the line 

Thank you thank you thank you to everyone subscribing. I can't tell you how much better it makes me feel about the show. Better than I felt at this time last year by a long shot. You guys are great.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

While we wait for Chris to drag himself out of bed to tell us if we hit the 100 subscribers here's your Hauntcast Resurrection tease post for the day.

We still need 250 subscribers to get these amazing discounts and/or prizes. It's only $100 for a year's subscription to Hauntcast, Shocktail Hour, Hauntcast Magazine and those amazing benefits of discounts and the chance to win a cool prize. Subscribe here: http://hauntcast.net/










A new vendor has been added! I'm sure you've heard of Jon Hyers. He makes all kinds of projector illusions and I grabbed my favorite one to show above: Spiders, Snakes and Bats. He is offering 20% off of his DVDs if you purchase them at the Hauntcast Store: http://hauntcast.net/store/videos-effects-dvds/
















Ghosts of Olde Towne is offering 50% off admission: http://www.centralvahaunters.com/ghostsofoldetowne
















Fright Theatre is offering 15% off_ (except sale items)_ and giving away a Torso Prop as a prize. This is the maker of Boogedy and a really nice guy: http://www.frighttheatre.com/


















Shellhawk Creations _(Shelley's store)_ is offering 15% off: http://www.etsy.com/shop/ShellHawksCreations

















Midnight Studios offering $150 off their Vanessa prop. This is the company that made Transworld buzz with excitement last year. Their work is jaw-droppingly awesome. These are also the same makers of the Demon Twins used in my haunt: http://www.midnightstudiosfx.com/props.html


----------



## Hauntcast (Oct 3, 2007)

We are at 98 subscriptions this morning. When we hit 100 I'll be raffling off three $70 Special Effects DVDs from Juneau Studios. The next 2 subscribers will qualify for those as well as all the other prizes when we reach 250. Hopefully I'll be raffling those off today.

BTW, Correction: Midwest Haunters Convention is offering 2 party passes to their Saturday night costume party, valued at $80, not two sets of passes to the con.


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

Subscribed.


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

My member registration failed. Can someone resend it to me? TIA


Problem solved. thx.


----------



## Dminor (Jul 21, 2006)

We're at 99....


----------



## Hoodoo_Hermit (Nov 4, 2009)

I have looked into subscribing but I do not see the bill me later option available. Anyone able to help? Thanks!


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

Just click on payment method. It should have your usually method, but you can change it. Bill me Later will then be an option.


----------



## matthewemrich (Jul 8, 2008)

Just subscribed


----------



## Hoodoo_Hermit (Nov 4, 2009)

*edit* having some issues with paypal's billmelater. If another payment option becomes available I'm in. I wish you all the best in getting to 250!!


----------



## JonnF3 (Feb 17, 2008)

I had to go to the bill me later web site and sign up. Then you can link the two accounts from the bill me later site.


----------



## Southern Haunter (Aug 9, 2009)

We need to keep digging and pushing to revive Hauntcast! The raffle and discount benefits are too many to name. There is a new way to pay for the show using "Bill Me Later". Hurry and subscribe today!


----------



## Dminor (Jul 21, 2006)

matthewemrich said:


> Just subscribed


I think that makes you the 100th subscriber! I think it's time for a raffle!! Oh Chris.....


----------



## Hauntcast (Oct 3, 2007)

Yeah Baby, we are at 106 subscriptions! Anyone else that subscribes today by midnight will qualify for the DVDs. Depending on how many more we get by then I'll try to get Juneau to give me a fourth DVD to raffle off. http://hauntcast.net/subscribe/


----------



## xrockonx911 (Jul 28, 2010)

woo-hoo! 
That's great to hear!


----------



## Hauntcast (Oct 3, 2007)

*Bill Me Later*

Hoodoo_Hermit, 
I think some browsers don't display the option on checkout. You may have to login in to your Paypal account and sign up for the "Bill me later" option from there. You can then send money to my account using the option.


----------



## Hauntcast (Oct 3, 2007)

*Bill Me Later Showing*

I think I discovered why a few people are not seeing the Paypal Bill Me Later option when they checkout. You need to have a valid credit card or bank account attached to your account or the option won't be displayed.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Yesterday was very exciting and now starting to breathe much easier. It's looking like we can do this. Woot! If you haven't subscribed yet, please go to the Hauntcast site to see the entire list of discounts and/or prizes and how to subscribe: http://hauntcast.net/


Two new vendors are offering prizes:










A year's subscription to Fangoria Magazine! http://www.fangoria.com/














The Canadian Haunters Convention is giving away two pairs of Seminar Series Wristbands ($500 value) that covers General Admission, the Welcome Rally and The Body Art Competition: http://www.canadahaunts.ca/chac/index.html



And here's some teaser pics of the other discounts and possible prizes that come with your subscription:












Stiltbeast Studios (Allen Hopps) is raffling off 3 Deranged masks....nice! 


















Davis Graveyard is awarding a concrete skull as a prize.
















DBGgraphix _(who does many haunter's graphic designs)_ is offering 50% off a logo or poster design


----------



## robb3369 (Sep 15, 2011)

Whoo who!!! I'm in !


----------



## Hoodoo_Hermit (Nov 4, 2009)

An update for anyone using bill me later: 

1st, use internet explorer to have the option available to you. I was using firefox and it was not available. However, the company informed me that if you try to apply for a billmelater account through a third party that it will not always process properly so you might want to go to billmelater.com to apply. 

2nd and most importantly, the only way to apply is online and you must make sure that you do not have a single typo in your application or you will be denied and cannot reapply until you write the company by snail mail. Yes that's right, if you make a mistake there is NO way to rectify it unless you mail a letter to the company and then you begin a correspondence process apparently to fix it. I called their customer care line but now I'm stuck. I imagine it will take me weeks to fix it so do not make the same mistake I did, HauntCast needs our support ASAP


----------



## pandora (Jul 15, 2004)

111 subscribers! 3 DVD's just raffled off..............did you WIN???


----------



## JustJimAZ (Jul 26, 2010)




----------



## Revenant (Feb 24, 2009)

How did Fangoria get in on this? Did that offer come from the mag itself or is a vendor picking up a subscription as a third party payer? That's wild.

Oh, and whoever our 3 DVD winners were, congratulations and enjoy!


----------



## Icy Feet of Death (Apr 2, 2010)

Can someone post the list of winners, please? I can't do YouTube at work and my phone horked on the video.

Thanks! Don't make me wait til I get home! (Even though I know I didn't win.)


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Icy Feet of Death said:


> Can someone post the list of winners, please? I can't do YouTube at work and my phone horked on the video.
> 
> Thanks! Don't make me wait til I get home! (Even though I know I didn't win.)


The winners are Carole J., Robert H. and Paula D. Congrats!


----------



## Hauntcast (Oct 3, 2007)

We reached 112 subscribers, so lets tell them what they won! I raffled off the dvds this morning. Watch the vid to see if you won. 




http://hauntcast.net/

BTW, Fangoria has been in contact with me for a few months. If we bring the show back they will feature Hauntcast in the magazine.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Jul 17, 2010)

Just signed up!


----------



## Revenant (Feb 24, 2009)

Hauntcast said:


> BTW, Fangoria has been in contact with me for a few months. If we bring the show back they will feature Hauntcast in the magazine.


Fangoria wants to do a feature on *US*??!?


----------



## pandora (Jul 15, 2004)

Revenant said:


> Fangoria wants to do a feature on *US*??!?
> View attachment 109025


Soooooooooooo cool! Y'all are movin' on up!


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Never heard of fangoria I will have to google that one.Congrats to all the winners.


----------



## ShellHawk (Apr 2, 2009)

Revenant said:


> Fangoria wants to do a feature on *US*??!?
> View attachment 109025


HOLY GOOD NIGHT! Are you _kidding_ me? Wow!


----------



## Revenant (Feb 24, 2009)

pandora said:


> Soooooooooooo cool! Y'all are movin' on up!


Like George and 'Weezy, baby! heheh


----------



## Hauntcast (Oct 3, 2007)

Dave aka Zombie F from HauntForum is offering a full set of the HauntForum DVDs to the next 3 subscribers. This is the full set consisting of our 2006, 2007, 2008, 2009 and 2010 DVD offerings. http://hauntcast.net/subscribe/


----------



## Stringy_Jack (Oct 28, 2011)

I must say my congrads to all the winners, I'm green with envy!


----------



## ROCKNRUDE (Apr 13, 2009)

Just wait. We've got plenty more chances to win!


----------



## Rclsu13 (Aug 23, 2011)

halloween71 said:


> Never heard of fangoria I will have to google that one.Congrats to all the winners.


You have 6200 posts and have never heard of Fangoria?! Holy hell!! A feature by Fango is a HUGE feather in the cap of HC.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Kind of all the bases have already been covered but here's my latest update video posted on YouTube if interested:


----------



## wandererrob (Aug 21, 2007)

Thanks! 

I just picked out my new DVD. Can't wait to work it into my haunt!


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

wandererrob said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I just picked out my new DVD. Can't wait to work it into my haunt!


Whoo Rob and congrats! Which one did you pick out?


----------



## ZombieRaider (May 18, 2008)

Quick question....How do I go about getting the 20% off @ Monkey Basic....I'd like to get the Helmsman and TrackSkull....I know your busy doing all the other stuff right now but let me know when you get a chance.....Thanks...ZR


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

ZombieRaider said:


> Quick question....How do I go about getting the 20% off @ Monkey Basic....I'd like to get the Helmsman and TrackSkull....I know your busy doing all the other stuff right now but let me know when you get a chance.....Thanks...ZR


The discount will be valid *if* Hauntcast hits the 250 subscriber mark. I've been assuming that once Hauntcast is Resurrected then there's probably going to be a portal through Hauntcast or some kind of discount code to get those discounts. The deadline is March 8th or whenever Hauntcast hits 250 subscribers. Can't wait because I've already got the shopping list ready for Bloody Mary Makeup


----------



## pandora (Jul 15, 2004)

wandererrob said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I just picked out my new DVD. Can't wait to work it into my haunt!


I'm soooo jealous! Congratulations!!


----------



## ZombieRaider (May 18, 2008)

Terra said:


> The discount will be valid *if* Hauntcast hits the 250 subscriber mark. I've been assuming that once Hauntcast is Resurrected then there's probably going to be a portal through Hauntcast or some kind of discount code to get those discounts. The deadline is March 8th or whenever Hauntcast hits 250 subscribers. Can't wait because I've already got the shopping list ready for Bloody Mary Makeup


DUH!...(smacks forehead)....I knew that...LOL....ZR


----------



## Hoodoo_Hermit (Nov 4, 2009)

wandererrob said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I just picked out my new DVD. Can't wait to work it into my haunt!


Congrats!


----------



## JonnF3 (Feb 17, 2008)

Congrats to the winners!


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Even more vendors! Woot!










We are still awaiting word on who the three lucky subscribers were who won the full set of the HauntForum DVDs. This was the full set consisting of their 2006, 2007, 2008, 2009 and 2010 DVD offerings. Thank you Zombie F from HauntForum! http://shop.hauntforum.com/index.php?act=viewProd&productId=14















Our own Hector Turner (Uruk-Hai) is giving away five 2012 Haunted Canada Calendars plus one lucky winner will have a photo spread of their haunt in the 2013 calendar! http://www.hectorturner.com/halloween/shop.html


















Halloween Overload has now added the prizes of five pairs of tickets their haunt. Also, all subscribers can get $2 off admission price: http://www.hauntedoverload.com/






And a few more teaser pictures of what you can win or get discounts if you subscribe: http://hauntcast.net/















You can get 20% off Dark Imaginings changing portraits. Dark Imaginings is also giving away an 11 x 14 portrait as a prize: http://darkimaginings.com/


















How to Haunt your House Volume 3 will be a prize: http://www.howtohauntyourhouse.com/


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Rclsu13 said:


> You have 6200 posts and have never heard of Fangoria?! Holy hell!! A feature by Fango is a HUGE feather in the cap of HC.


Nope I am just a mere yard haunter in the dark.


----------



## Hauntcast (Oct 3, 2007)

We are at about 120, so almost half way to the goal. 

The discounts and prizes keep on coming:
~Fright Catalog is offering a 15% discount for subscribers.
~We are going to give away 2 Juneau Studios Special FX DVDs when we reach 150 and two more when we reach 200. Subscribe now and increase your chances of winning http://hauntcast.net/subscribe


----------



## ShellHawk (Apr 2, 2009)

halloween71 said:


> Never heard of fangoria I will have to google that one.Congrats to all the winners.


It would be the horror world's equivalent of getting the cover of Time Magazine. They've been around since the late 70's and a LOT of today's horror movie makers have been either in the mag or inspired by it.

I am utterly blown away by that, so y'all had best subscribe so the haunters of the world can get their 15 minutes!


----------



## JonnF3 (Feb 17, 2008)

Keep the subscriptions going!


----------



## Dminor (Jul 21, 2006)

Come on everyone who hasn't subscribed, there's only 2 weeks left before its gone FOREVER!


----------



## Dminor (Jul 21, 2006)

We've reached the half way mark (that's 125 for those playing at home). All of these amazing discounts and chances to win awesome prizes can still be yours if you act now!

Don't wait until the last minute! There are plenty of differed billing options, so you have no reason not to subscribe!


----------



## LittleBlueBMW (Oct 9, 2010)

Gone like the mammoth... come on people. We can clone Mammoths, nearly ,and we most certainly can save this podcast.


----------



## Dminor (Jul 21, 2006)

If 125 of you sign up tomorrow, that will make it 250 subscribers with 250 days left until Halloween.

c'mon, you know you wanna...all the cool kids are doing it!

www.hauntcast.net/subscribe


----------



## Hauntcast (Oct 3, 2007)

We are just shy of the half way mark, 120. Five today and we are half way there. As if you needed one more reason to subscribe, The National Haunters Convention is giving EVERY subscriber a $25 VIP ticket to the 2012 National Haunters Convention. So anyone that subscribes that goes to the show immediately saves back $25. It's a NO BRAINER!
hauntcast.net/


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Update of the Juneau Studios early raffles: Instead of the one at 175 subscribers there will now be two! Two DVD's will be given away when we reach 150 subscribers and 2 more when we reach 200 subs! Fun, fun!

The winners of the 3 full sets of HauntForum DVDs giveaway was Joseph K., Allison W. and Barbara R. *Congrats you three! *and thanks HauntForum!

Also, like Chris just said there's some new sweet discounts and prizes! Go to http://hauntcast.net/ to subscribe. The $100 subscription to a fantastic podcast show will now also get you:












National Haunters Convention is giving EVERY subscriber a $25 VIP Day pass to the 2012 National Haunters Convention: http://www.nationalhauntersconvention.com/
















Fright Catalog is offering 15% off to subscribers of Hauntcast: http://www.frightcatalog.com/















Haunted Fresno Haunted Attraction is giving away three sets of tickets for the raffle: http://hauntedfresno.com/



And now a couple of more teaser pictures of additional discounts and/or prizes you get with your subscription:











For those that don't like to deal with all that pink snow here's a vendor for you: Woodloom Custom Tombstones is offering 10% off of their stones and is giving away their Celtic Tombstone as a prize. SAweet! http://www.woodloom.com/propshop/















Kelly Allen is offering the 'So you Want to be A Haunt Entrepreneur' book as a prize: http://www.hauntbook.com/entrepreneur.html


----------



## Southern Haunter (Aug 9, 2009)

The Hauntcast deal is so good now that even if you don't love Hauntcast you should subscribe. Most of us love Hauntcast, for me everything in addition to Hauntcast is a bonus. With that said, I would happily purchase a raffle ticket for $100 for all the prizes and discounts being offered. The prize pot is very, very, rich. The discounts alone are amazing. With the "Bill Me Later" option there is no reason not to subscribe. Hauntcast is going to be better than ever once we pull it from the grave. Help us resurrect Hauntcast by subscribing now! http://hauntcast.net/subscribe/


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

Very true! There are many vendors offering discounts/giveaways that I didn't even know about! I have my shopping list ready. We need more subscribers! Also thanks to all the vendors stepping forward.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

ShellHawk said:


> It would be the horror world's equivalent of getting the cover of Time Magazine. They've been around since the late 70's and a LOT of today's horror movie makers have been either in the mag or inspired by it.
> 
> I am utterly blown away by that, so y'all had best subscribe so the haunters of the world can get their 15 minutes!


It looks like a great mag.I hope we reach goal so you guys can be in it.


----------



## JustJimAZ (Jul 26, 2010)

Is the list of discounts and prizes up to date? It keeps growing and growing...


----------



## ShellHawk (Apr 2, 2009)

halloween71 said:


> It looks like a great mag.I hope we reach goal so you guys can be in it.


It's not so much us being in it per se, though of course that would be fabulous! It's that home and pro haunters would get some spotlighting, too, and maybe we can spread that virus! Wouldn't it be amazing for that information to go out internationally?


----------



## JonnF3 (Feb 17, 2008)

Keep posting people. We need potential subscribers to read this. Help resurrect Hauntcast!


----------



## xrockonx911 (Jul 28, 2010)

sooo... kindaaa quiet.... let me remind you. 
You could win the Lizzie Borden mirror!!!! 
For buying a product... at no interest! Possible 10% back... immediately! (first time users of Bill-Me-Later.)
AND discounts at all the places you shop at anywhoo! 

check out the prize/ discount list at hauntcast.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Your morning Hauntcast Resurrection tease post is here 

Update on the Juneau Studios DVD giveaway. Chris will now be raffling off _*three*_ more Juneau FX DVD's when we hit _*150*_ and _*three *_more when we reach _*200*_. We are currently at 125 which means the next 25 subscribers in are eligible for the 150 mark raffle. So basically, the earlier you subscribe - the more opportunities to win prizes: http://hauntcast.net/














Froggy's Fog offering 15% off their entire product line April - September! They make the best fog juice out there: http://www.froggysfog.com/ 
















HauntCon will be giving two passes as a prize: http://www.hauntcon.com/


















Isher Creations is offering 20% off their beautiful things. These are their Steampunk Pumpkins. Aren't they cute? http://www.etsy.com/shop/IsherCreations















Monkey Basic will be offering a 20% discount: http://www.monkeybasic.com/


----------



## Hauntcast (Oct 3, 2007)

Special thanks to Terra everyone that has already subscribed and is doing their part to bring the show back.
As of Saturday morning we are at the half way mark. If you are still on the fence about buying a subscription just climb down and buy one. With two shows a month, the magazine, the insane discounts and phenomenal prizes most people will save or win back their subscription price. If we can reach the goal of 250 by 3/8 I truly believe that we can keep the show going for 5 to 10 years. If we don’t reach the goal then the show is gone FOREVER. I’ve done all I can do to make this a WIN-WIN-WIN situation for everyone. I will do my best to make sure every subscriber wins something over the course of the year and if we substantially exceed our goal I can reduce the cost next year and/or give you a rebate. So, if you want Hauntcast back we need you to subscribe today.
http://hauntcast.net/subscribe/


----------



## Southern Haunter (Aug 9, 2009)

Win a $500 light kit from Mini Spots: Burt from Mini Spot Lights has just upped the ante on his raffle donation - 20 mini spotlights, 10 High output mini spotlights (the chubby), 1 power supply, Spotlight diffusers, 1 dimmer and an assortment of power splitters and connectors. This kit would be a great addition to any home or pro haunt. This set has a value of approximately $500.00. This kit has everything you need to light your scenes and you will have your choice of color for the lights. Subscribe today: http://hauntcast.net/subscribe/


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Southern Haunter said:


> Win a $500 light kit from Mini Spots: Burt from Mini Spot Lights has just upped the ante on his raffle donation - 20 mini spotlights, 10 High output mini spotlights (the chubby), 1 power supply, Spotlight diffusers, 1 dimmer and an assortment of power splitters and connectors. This kit would be a great addition to any home or pro haunt. This set has a value of approximately $500.00. This kit has everything you need to light your scenes and you will have your choice of color for the lights. Subscribe today: http://hauntcast.net/subscribe/



Ummmm..... *WOW! 

*


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Jul 17, 2010)

Southern Haunter said:


> Win a $500 light kit from Mini Spots: Burt from Mini Spot Lights has just upped the ante on his raffle donation - 20 mini spotlights, 10 High output mini spotlights (the chubby), 1 power supply, Spotlight diffusers, 1 dimmer and an assortment of power splitters and connectors. This kit would be a great addition to any home or pro haunt. This set has a value of approximately $500.00. This kit has everything you need to light your scenes and you will have your choice of color for the lights. Subscribe today: http://hauntcast.net/subscribe/


Ummmm..... no kidding, *WOW!!!!!!!!*


----------



## kuroneko (Mar 31, 2011)

Wow between the prizes, the discounts, and the payment options, I don't understand why more people haven't signed up yet. Come on everyone!


----------



## Hobie14T (Mar 14, 2009)

Signed up last year for 50 and just signed up again this year!


----------



## ShellHawk (Apr 2, 2009)

Hobie14T said:


> Signed up last year for 50 and just signed up again this year!


You are a rock star!


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Your morning Hauntcast Resurrection teaser post is here... By the way, we just have 120 subscribers to go to reach the goal!










In case you missed all the huge OMG's and WOWs!!!! Let me say again *Mini-Spotlights will be giving away **a $500 light kit!!! *That's 20 mini spotlights, 10 High output mini spotlights _(the chubby), _1 power supply, Spotlight diffusers, 1 dimmer and an assortment of power splitters and connectors. This would totally trick out your haunt the way you want because you can pick out whatever color you want including UV: http://shop.minispotlight.com/main.sc

Only the first 250 subscribers to Hauntcast are eligible to win thousands of dollars in prizes plus the grand prize, the $2500 Lizzy Borden Mirror. So, don't blow this off 'til the last minute. Plus, you'll also be in for the random raffle drawings leading up the the 250 subscriber amount: http://hauntcast.net/














Haunted Hot Sauce is giving away an assortment of hot sauces as a prize and will also make a special addition Hauntcast Hot Sauce: http://hauntedhotsauce.com/

















West Coast Haunters Convention will be giving away two tickets to their convention as a prize: http://westcoasthaunters.homestead.com/
















Shocktails the podcast show will be added to the monthly line-up in addition to Hauntcast. This is the spin-off of the old Fright Flicks segment featuring Johnny and Chris talking about horror related things in movies, TV, comic, books, magazines, collectibles, conventions and anything else that fits. Click here to listen: http://hauntcast.net/2012/02/shocktail-hour-pilot-2/





By the way, the Bill Me Later promotion of free interest for six months is ending in (I think) in 3 days so if you were thinking of doing that - need to do it very soon.


----------



## JonnF3 (Feb 17, 2008)

Been listening to Hauntcast 32 Chumbucket Stew. I think I'll try the foam casket from the tutorial.


----------



## ZombieRaider (May 18, 2008)

Man!....It sure is hard figuring out which prize I'd like to win the most.....There are just so many!.....This light kit will go a long way for some lucky subscriber.....I hope it's me....LOL.....I'll admit when I first heard the $100 pitch, I thought that was alot of money but figured maybe we'll get through the first year and the price will come down some if enough people subscribe next year.....PFFFT....Whatever!.....It's amazing how much things have changed in a matter of weeks!....I don't even care if it cost $100 next year anymore because the vendors have stepped up to the extent the value is a hundred fold the cost of what it was when this all started!.....That bundled with all the discounts,magazines,tickets,etc.....This is so far beyond just a Hauntcast subscription....I can't imagine anyone calling themselves an ACTIVE haunter not signing up.....What do I mean by an ACTIVE haunter?.....Someone that has a haunt and a passion for constantly figuring out a way to take their haunt to the next level...Someone that can immerse themselves into a project and forget about the outside world for a while....Someone that loves decorating for Halloween so much that they are willing to set aside funds (no matter how big or small) to make their nightmares come to life for others to see on some level....These types of haunters can easily see the value of this subscription because they are ACTIVELY making their haunt come to life.....The only people I can imagine that wouldn't benefit from the current deal would be those that couldn't afford the $16.66 a month....Of course they wouldn't be going to any of the shows like NHC because they couldn't afford the gas to get there even though they had a free ticket.....They couldn't use the discounts for the vendors because they are broke and can't buy anything for their haunt.....Winning a DVD doesn't do much good if you don't have a flat screen of some sort and a DVD player....etc...etc......For those of you that ARE that broke, my heart goes out to you and I hope things turn around real soon.....I've been that broke before and can certainly understand the very hard situation you're in....I was blessed that things turned around for the better so there is hope....For the rest of you ACTIVE haunters that are trying to take your haunt to the next level....What are you waiting for????....ZR



Southern Haunter said:


> Win a $500 light kit from Mini Spots: Burt from Mini Spot Lights has just upped the ante on his raffle donation - 20 mini spotlights, 10 High output mini spotlights (the chubby), 1 power supply, Spotlight diffusers, 1 dimmer and an assortment of power splitters and connectors. This kit would be a great addition to any home or pro haunt. This set has a value of approximately $500.00. This kit has everything you need to light your scenes and you will have your choice of color for the lights. Subscribe today: http://hauntcast.net/subscribe/


----------



## pandora (Jul 15, 2004)

It really is the supreme haunters raffle ticket. If you haunt, then your odds of winning a really bitchin prize are excellent. Here's the other side of it... We are such a relatively small group...the Halloween community...if you really are (like the forum says) Halloween 365 days a year, then you have taken your fair share of crap from family, friends, neighbors, etc. I was a latecomer to Hauntcast (about two years ago), but I was thrilled after my first episode. These were MY people, MY show...they know what an FCG is, a TOT, an ECT, monster mud etc etc etc...and they LOVE it...no smirks, giggles, or jokes. They DRANK the Kool-Aid and asked for more. So, if you enjoy the forum and have never listened to Hauntcast, please check it out. It took me a long time and I regretted it. All the segments give you something to take away and use yourself. The show quality really is excellent and you'll laugh out loud for sure. We need to support OUR community. We aren't the 1%, we are the .0000001%. Please step up and support this show. It's one of a kind. If we don't support Hauntcast, I'm sure we won't have it or any other show of its kind after it. Let your freak flag fly with Hauntcast!


----------



## ShellHawk (Apr 2, 2009)

AND NONE OF THE SCREAM TEAM IS ELIGIBLE TO WIN ANY OF IT!!!!!! 

I mean, I'm glad they're supporting us, but they are making me a bit jealous!


----------



## dustin2471 (Aug 26, 2009)

I have to ask... to some it may seem stupid but what the heck I play the lottery too! (I also hope I dont get hit by lightning at the St. Louis Arch at Transworld)?

I subscribed once already, if I subscribe again will that double my chances at the awesome prizes?


----------



## Hauntcast (Oct 3, 2007)

I'll have to say, when Terra tried to sell me on this Resurrection I didn't think it would work. Then when all the vendors began offering discounts and prizes, I changed my tune. I truly believe this can happen, but we still have 117 more subscriptions to go. I'm seriously bummed that I can't win any of this stuff. The odds of winning are really good, @250: 1 in 5.8 or 17.2% of winning. Only the first 250 qualify, so if you are on the fence don't wait any longer or you'll miss a great opportunity.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

dustin2471 said:


> I have to ask... to some it may seem stupid but what the heck I play the lottery too! (I also hope I dont get hit by lightning at the St. Louis Arch at Transworld)?
> 
> I subscribed once already, if I subscribe again will that double my chances at the awesome prizes?


Yes it will!



Hauntcast said:


> I'll have to say, when Terra tried to sell me on this Resurrection I didn't think it would work. Then when all the vendors began offering discounts and prizes, I changed my tune. I truly believe this can happen, but we still have 117 more subscriptions to go. I'm seriously bummed that I can't win any of this stuff. The odds of winning are really good, @250: 1 in 5.8 or 17.2% of winning. Only the first 250 qualify, so if you are on the fence don't wait any longer or you'll miss a great opportunity.


I was telling you Chris, Hauntcast was sorely missed but I was even surprised with the vendors hopping on board. Just thrilling!


----------



## geyser463 (Nov 14, 2011)

Even if you don't like the show, all the vendor discounts and raffle should make it a no brainer! Come on guys, the show alone is worth $100!


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

No teaser pictures today _(gotta run out this am)
_
But, just a reminder that we are clicking down to the deadline. So far we've had 133 subscribers which is an awesome number! But, with only 12 days left it's becoming a nail biter. So, please help us out and get the subscription sooner rather than later. Plus, help get the word out. Many haunters aren't online this time of the year and if you could email your friends who are haunters and let them know that Hauntcast could be revived with their help that would be awesome. Don't forget when we get 17 more then Chris will be raffling off 3 more Juneau Studios DVDs to celebrate hitting the 150 subscriber mark but you gotta be on board to be eligible for that drawing. 

Here is a new Hauntcast update video posted last night on YouTube:


----------



## geyser463 (Nov 14, 2011)

If you think about it, $100 is about two tanks of gas. I think many people can afford to pay two tanks of gas money towards Haunt Cast. Your gas tank also isn't raffling off over 30 prizes, or giving countless vendor discounts, including but not limited to 50% of the skeleton store, 15% off Froggies fog, 20% of Skull Shoppe and free shipping, and so much more!


----------



## JustJimAZ (Jul 26, 2010)

Reality Check:
32 days/250 subscriptions = 7.8 subscriptions a day
We are at day 22, so we should be at 171 and we are at 133. 

Don't sit on your hands any longer. Only the first 250 subscribers qualify for the grand prizes. The earlier you subscribe the more chance you have to win. We'll raffle off three more $70 Special Effects DVDs from Juneau Studios when we reach 150 and then 3 more when we reach 200. If we don't reach 250 by 3/8 all your money will be returned, no grand prizes will be given and no discounts offered. Don't let that happen.


----------



## xrockonx911 (Jul 28, 2010)

CMON guys! 50% off the skeleton store?! 
If you are planning on buying a skeleton this year... or hands... or feet... then you can't go wrong.
A subscription gets you discounts- no questions asked. a VIP(P) Pass to Hauntcon- a $25 value- no questions asked. 
and a chance at not one, not two, but three totally seperate raffles where the prizes- even at their smallest stages- are around $20-$30! (the first two raffles having prizes of $70)
forget small prizes! think about what you could add to your Haunt with the torso prop that's being given away!
$500 Mini spot light pakcage, a deranged mask, a Terra tombstone, a Stolloween pumpkin, a museum quality skull, a spitter mechanism!
THE LIZZIE BORDEN MIRROR! 

All could be yours... just for paying to be entertained, twice a month- for $8... $8 a month... I pay 8 bucks a month for Netflix... and they've never offered to give me a rotting corpse on a stick!


----------



## Revenant (Feb 24, 2009)

When we finally hit the halfway point a few days ago, I emailed the rest of the team and recommended that they start getting topics lined up. It really seemed to me at that point that this was going to work. Now... maybe not so much. I think a lot more dialogue needs to take place elsewhere than this thread.

Maybe it really is a factor of too many people don't know yet about this... or maybe they don't know about the almost vulgar amount of wealth just waiting to be reaped and won. Folks, if you really want the show back, word HAS to be distributed farther and wider than it is currently. I think everyone who reads this thread has already decided yea or nay; this is going to take an explosion campaign with the incentives highlighted.

Posting in the forums is one thing, but some people take a break from the forums until late spring or so. Do you know any haunters who aren't active on the boards right now? I'm sure a lot of you do. Go to the lists of vendor discounts and raffle prizes and copy & paste; then EMAIL people directly. Call people on the phone if you haven't talked to them in a while; this is going to take a personal touch. 

When the calendar was at the halfway point, we were only like 3 or 4 subscriptions behind where we needed to be. Now, half a week later, we're 40 behind schedule. Tomorrow we'll be 50 behind... and so on, and so on, and so on... I've already become emotionally re-invested in this show; It's going to really piss me off to see it die on the vine due to lack of interest when the incentives are so generous. Even the laziest dumpster diver will get up a half hour earlier and walk an extra 3 blocks to get to the Beverly Hills dumpsters. Everyone posting on this thread lately has already subscribed; please open your email clients and pick up your phones and start getting the word out now. Time is seriously running out.


----------



## JustJimAZ (Jul 26, 2010)

It's crazy that there are so many people out there who don't know about this yet, but it's true - if we don't reach out to them personally, we're going to see a ton of people on here in September posting about how they wish they would have heard...

If we reach out to everyone on email and PM - or heck, call them if you can - then we can save this thing.


----------



## JonnF3 (Feb 17, 2008)

We need more subscribers!


----------



## Haunter (Oct 12, 2005)

I have been on the fence for a long while, waiting to see how things would pan out. Would this really work? Are Chris and the scream team REALLY committed to bringing back the show, or is this just a fan-based movement that would lose steam along the way and not come to fruition?

I had my concerns. Chris initially sound ambivalent about whether this resurrection would truly succeed. It didn't sound like anyone was really approaching this from a business perspective. Hauntcast was started as a hobby after all (read: free podcast), and now it's being turned into a full commercial $8+ per episode podcast. I didn't want to jump on the bandwagon if this thing was headed to an early fiery death.

But after following the numerous postings here and on FB and watching his latest video, I decided to pick up the phone and call Chris. He couldn't stop talking about how excited he was about the return of the show and how dedicated he his to making this thing happen. Not only are Johnny Thunder, Revenant, Shelley, and Grimlock on board, but he also bringing back one of my favorite recent additions-Ed Gannon-and adding prop designer extraordinaire Allen Hopps of Stiltbeast Studios. He was excited to discuss the show format and talked about how adding one or two Shocktail Hours each month would give listeners even more aural pleasure.

Yes, it's true, Chris IS committed to bringing back Hauntcast from the dead. (He sounds almost as giddy as Dr. Frankenstein who is about to attach the final electrodes to his monster before throwing the switch.) And, hopefully, we will also be treated to some audio or video teasers from other scream team members about just how committed they are to bringing back the podcast. That's what the fans of the show who are still on the fence want to know.

After talking to Chris, I decided to jump off the fence and sub up. If you're still bothered by the price per episode, think of it this way: With 12 episodes of Hauntcast and (at least) 12 episodes of Shocktail Hour, you're paying just $5.55 per Hauntcast episode and less than $2.78 per Shocktail Hour (when the price is calculated at at 2:1 ratio).

If you haven't yet subscribed to this wonderful podcast already, please visit Hauntcast.net to listen to a pilot episode of the Shocktail Hour and consider subbing. If you have subbed, then tell ALL of your haunt and Halloween-related friends about it.

Let's help the Hauntcast scream team reach their goal of 250 subscribers by March 8 and show everyone in the industry that THIS is the podcast to listen to.


----------



## Dminor (Jul 21, 2006)

The next 4 people that subscribe, I will personally pay $25 toward your subscription....so your subscription will only be $75.

If anyone wants to take me up on this, please PM me before subscribing so that we can coordinate with Chris @ Hauntcast.


----------



## Dminor (Jul 21, 2006)

Can't believe that I'll be into this for $300....ugh. The things we do for our interests!


----------



## Hauntcast (Oct 3, 2007)

Extra, Extra, read all about it! Stolloween will host one prop segment on paper mache if Hauntcast returns.


----------



## JonnF3 (Feb 17, 2008)

Bring it!!!


----------



## Dminor (Jul 21, 2006)

Only three spots left on my $25 off subscriptions offer. Act now before it's too late...


----------



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

Will the app be tjhe same if the show returns? What's the magazine?


----------



## JustJimAZ (Jul 26, 2010)

Looking forward to a Stolloween segment for sure!


----------



## psyko99 (Jan 24, 2008)

The effort to resurrect Hauntcast had a great day yesterday, we hit 140. Ten more to go until the next drawing at 150.

In addition to three more Juneau Studios DVDs Chris is raffling off a set of Hellmouth Haunted House Shot Glasses.

Here is a sample of the videos that people can win.





At 200 Instead of more DVD's Jay Juneau is offering his Fuse Box prop which retails for $350. 





And for the record, Hauntcast will not be free after we hit the 250 mark. You have to subscribe to get the two monthly shows, the discounts, and the print magazine in addition to the regular prize drawings and the grand prize drawing of the Lizzy Borden prop.

Subscribe today at http://hauntcast.net/subscribe !


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

The prizes just keeps getting sweeter! Heard on the grapevine that Skully is planning something mischievous, LOL! Can't wait for that...heh.


*Couple of updates here:
*
Halloween Hellmouth's interview with Chris on his vlog. Love this vlog - been a regular Hellion for a while. Check it out









ScaryVisions also interviewed Chris for their new podcast. This is a new podcast for haunters  : http://scaryvisions.com/hauntcast-resurrection/






And a just for fun teaser shot:










So excited to hear Stolloween is going to do a segment for the show on paper mache. Talk about learning from the master!


Just to drill this home.... The next 10 subscribers will be eligible for the 150 mark raffle. Those bugs are amazing but dig the spider one:








The PayPal BillMe Later promotion ends Wednesday so if you wanted to do that - gotta get 'er done.


----------



## JonnF3 (Feb 17, 2008)

I want my Hauntcast!


----------



## Haunter (Oct 12, 2005)

Five more subs till we reach *150*! Things are happening fast.

If you haven't subbed and don't know what Hauntcast is, give it a listen and consider subscribing.
http://hauntcast.net/wp-content/uploads/shows/Hauntcast_32.mp3

If you have subbed, keep spreading the word like a zombie virus! The clock is ticking and the _*Hauntcastapocalypse *_is nearly here.


----------



## Dminor (Jul 21, 2006)

DarkManDustin said:


> Will the app be tjhe same if the show returns? What's the magazine?


I don't think the app will be the same, since it's a subscription based podcast and the app didn't require a login. As for the magazine, it will be produced twice annually and is only available to subscribers.

If you haven't seen all the cool stuff that's going to be available to subscribers, you should head over to www.hauntcast.net and check it out. There's too many to list here, but I'll say this, there's about $6500 worth of props & prizes being raffled off that it's easily worth the $100 just for that.

If you're on the fence about it, I've offered to pay $25 of 4 people's subscriptions (one of the 4 has already been redeemed) to help get Hauncast back on the air, so take advantage of the offer before it's too late.

It should also be noted that if you don't subscribe and Hauncast comes back on the air, *non subscribers will NOT be able to listen to the show*. So don't miss out.


----------



## pandora (Jul 15, 2004)

Nice job Dminor....what a generous haunter!


----------



## Dminor (Jul 21, 2006)

Thanks Pandora. Surprisingly, only one person has taken me up on this offer. I guess they want the 50%...


----------



## kuroneko (Mar 31, 2011)

Anyone consider posting in either the 'Group Buys' (we need 250 people, its kinda like a group buy) or 'Coupons, Discounts, and Promotions' boards about this to get the attention of people who don't know about Hauntcast or have pasted this thread over. The discounts and the raffles are so great it should be of interest to people who either never heard of Hauntcast, didn't have interest in the show or originally didn't want to pony up the money for just the podcast.

Just a thought.


----------



## Revenant (Feb 24, 2009)

I second kuroneko. As I mentioned, this thread is primarily being read by people who have already subscribed. Word needs to get out laterally -- widely -- to reach people who may not be aware. There's probably a surprisingly large number of people who don't know about this campaign because they don't get on the boards this time of year, but there may be an equally surprising number of people who do that don't know about the incentives (discounts and raffles.) This thread is good to stay updated on the progress of things, but as far as calling for subscriptions and informing the public, it's preaching to the choir. Word needs to circulate elsewhere.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

The drag is cross-posting isn't allowed. As a moderator, I would have to delete that thread. No, we need to get the word out to other forums, groups, etc. I would think most of the readers here know about the Resurrection. It's the big topic... Just need to get this over the finish line


----------



## Hauntcast (Oct 3, 2007)

We reached 148 subscriptions 2 more and we raffle. 3:147 chance to win a $70 Juneau Studios Special FX DVD http://hauntcast.net/

Today is the last day to take advantage of NO interests when you use the Paypal "Bill ME Later" option and pay anytime before September. You also save back $10 when you use this option the 1st time. Don't miss out on this opportunity.

I think emailing and PMing friends to fill them in is the best way to go. That way they will definitely get the message.


----------



## Bump In The Night (Jun 21, 2011)

I'm trying to subscribe and the page isn't loading correctly. The subscribe button isn't loading, but I still click where it should be and the paypal page won't load?


----------



## Hauntcast (Oct 3, 2007)

BITN, It could be a browser issue or if you are on a mobile devise that could also cause a problem. I'll send you a PM in a minute.

I added a Google Checkout button to the site, so you can checkout with a credit card. You don't need a Google Checkout account to use a credit card.


----------



## Bump In The Night (Jun 21, 2011)

I've tried both Explorer and Chrome browsers and both get errors. I'll keep trying. I really wanted to take advantage of the "Pay Later" option with PayPal.


----------



## Hauntcast (Oct 3, 2007)

You can Palpal me directly using [email protected] or use the Google Checkout button I just added to the site. Email me if you have any issues.


----------



## Haunter (Oct 12, 2005)

BITN, try clearing your Internet cache (http://support.microsoft.com/kb/260897), and then re-visit the subscription page.


----------



## Bump In The Night (Jun 21, 2011)

I got it. I just had to try it on a different pc here at work. Subscribed!!!


----------



## JustJimAZ (Jul 26, 2010)

Keep telling your friends!
If a moderator believes this thread would be better served in a discount forum, I have no objection to moving it, or even renaming it.

Rev is right that most people on this thread are already subscribing, but it won't do to break forum rules either.

We seem to be slowing down, which is to be expected, but we need to do something radical to bump the numbers.


----------



## Bump In The Night (Jun 21, 2011)

I'm not a member on HauntForum, but I assume it's already on there?


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

Absolutely. Keep telling everyone! Shoot your online buddies private messages.

This is the best place for this thread. This section gets the most exposure to our non-members/lurkers so it will serve the purpose better here. Go Hauntcast go!!


----------



## JustJimAZ (Jul 26, 2010)

Let's make this happen!


----------



## LittleBlueBMW (Oct 9, 2010)

I would have thought this would have been easy with the discount on bill me later, some of us sponsoring discounted subscriptions. Come on people, time to save this gem!


----------



## Rclsu13 (Aug 23, 2011)

i attempted to use the "Bill Me Later" option, but it didnt work, so I may have to pony up the whole hundred at one time.


----------



## ShellHawk (Apr 2, 2009)

I think we can I think we can I think we can!


----------



## ZombieRaider (May 18, 2008)

If the full amount is an issue....Dminor has graciously offered to pay $25 for the next 4 subscribers from which I believe only 1 has accepted so far......It would bring your cost down to $75.....Look back in this thread and contact him for better details.....ZR 



Rclsu13 said:


> i attempted to use the "Bill Me Later" option, but it didnt work, so I may have to pony up the whole hundred at one time.


----------



## JustJimAZ (Jul 26, 2010)

If you haven't spread the word to your friends, this would be the time. 1 week to deadline.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

As of last night we hit 153 subscribers Yah! The raffle will be happening today and can't wait. If you haven't seen ShellHawk's video yet, stop what you are doing and go watch it. Hilarious!

Oh and Skully escaped from the dungeon and speaks: http://hauntcast.net/wp-content/uploads/2012/02/hc-skully-speaks-again.mp3

Come one and come all... subscribe to Hauntcast. There's just a week left and if we don't hit the goal - Hauntcast will be gone forever: http://hauntcast.net/


----------



## ShellHawk (Apr 2, 2009)

Raffle winners have been announced! Look here!





Congratulations to the winners! They've already won back 70% of their subscription cost! Woo-hoo!


----------



## Haunter (Oct 12, 2005)

ShellHawk said:


> Raffle winners have been announced! Look here!
> 
> Congratulations to the winners! They've already won back 70% of their subscription cost! Woo-hoo!


Minor correction! At the *200* mark, the *Juneau Studios' Exploding Fuse Box* will be raffled off to one lucky winner. Will it be you?






This campaign is gaining such momentum as we head into the home stretch. Keep re-posting the updates on social media sites to get more people interested.


----------



## Dminor (Jul 21, 2006)

C'mon everyone, there's only 7 days left!


----------



## Dminor (Jul 21, 2006)

FYI, if you use this link for your signature banner, it will update how many days left, everyday... http://www.thefortythieves.com/banners/resurrect_hauntcast2_468x60.jpg


----------



## Haunter (Oct 12, 2005)

This just in! The next three subscribers to Hauntcast win a *Hauntforum DVD set (2006 - 2010*)!! These three sets contain the last copies of the 2008 DVD in stock, so hurry!


----------



## Revenant (Feb 24, 2009)

Congrats round II winners!!! And pre-emptive congrats to the round III winners... which we will be announcing in just a coupla days, RIGHT? Because everyones spreading the word to all the forum-absentee haunters and convincing them to subscribe, RIGHT?  Let's do this thing! When I get to Transworld I wanna be dispensing high-fives, not "Oh well, we trieds"


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Darn didn't win again.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Come on guys subscribe.


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

Congrats to the winners!


----------



## Haunter (Oct 12, 2005)

Revenant said:


> Congrats round II winners!!! And pre-emptive congrats to the round III winners... which we will be announcing in just a coupla days, RIGHT? Because everyones spreading the word to all the forum-absentee haunters and convincing them to subscribe, RIGHT?  Let's do this thing! When I get to Transworld I wanna be dispensing high-fives, not "Oh well, we trieds"


If we don't have 250 come Judgment Day, Rev, will you help spread the word at the world's biggest Halloween convention? There will be a LOT of home and pro haunters there who have never listened to Hauntcast (shame on them). You could preach the gospel of Skully and recruit new minions by the tens of tens. While passing out fliers, you could even wear a make-shift sandwich board that reads, "The End is Near. You can stop the Apocalypse by subscribing to Hauntcast!"


----------



## ROCKNRUDE (Apr 13, 2009)

Haunter said:


> If we don't have 250 come Judgment Day, Rev, will you help spread the word at the world's biggest Halloween convention? There will be a LOT of home and pro haunters there who have never listened to Hauntcast (shame on them). You could preach the gospel of Skully and recruit new minions by the tens of tens. While passing out fliers, you could even wear a make-shift sandwich board that reads, "The End is Near. You can stop the Apocalypse by subscribing to Hauntcast!"


Unfortunately the first day of Transworld, March 8, is the last day for the resurrection.


----------



## Hauntcast (Oct 3, 2007)

90. 
Congrats to Michael Dove, Jacob Sinacola, and Keith Mitchell who won the Hauntforum DVD sets (2006-2010) by subscribing yesterday. 
40 more subscriptions and we raffle off the $350 Sparking Fuse Box Prop. 
http://hauntcast.net/subscribe/


----------



## pandora (Jul 15, 2004)

90 to go!!! It's so exciting to see the countdown really happening! Come on fence-sitters - jump on board! It's an excellent bang for your buck, endorsed by tons of haunters and vendors. The giveaways are unreal and what better way to keep your Halloween mojo going all year long than Hauntcast!!


----------



## Dminor (Jul 21, 2006)

Hey gang, please make sure that if you're using one of my "countdown" graphics (which change every day), that you're linked to my file and not to a copy that's saved here at Halloween Forum. 

Use this link: http://www.thefortythieves.com/banners/resurrect_hauntcast2_468x60.jpg rather than uploading it to HalloweenForum's servers. So go to your settings page and under the "edit signature" option enter the following in the white box: 

[*IMG]http://www.thefortythieves.com/banners/resurrect_hauntcast2_468x60.jpg[/IMG*]
[*URL="http://www.hauntcast.net/subscribe"]http://www.hauntcast.net/subscribe[/URL*]

BE SURE TO REMOVE THE * FROM THIS CODE.

Now your signature image will countdown the days until we bring Hauntcast back!


----------



## Haunter (Oct 12, 2005)

ROCKNRUDE said:


> Unfortunately the first day of Transworld, March 8, is the last day for the resurrection.


Yes. Now imagine how many more subscriptions could be obtained by extending the deadline through the weekend of Transworld! (hint-hint)


----------



## kuroneko (Mar 31, 2011)

Haunter said:


> Yes. Now imagine how many more subscriptions could be obtained by extending the deadline through the weekend of Transworld! (hint-hint)


Yea! We are sooo close at this point, why not just add a day or two? No one wants to see Hauntcast gone forever. I need my Theater of the Mind!


----------



## Hauntcast (Oct 3, 2007)

Congrats to the winners of the Juneau Studios DVDs: Numina Media Arts, Todd Gunderson & Amy Martel
Congrats to Russel Lee who won the Haunted Hellmouth shot glasses.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

We are so close.omg can't believe time is almost up.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

The Hauntcast Resurrection Front has kidnapped my props! They sent me this ransom video:


----------



## Stringy_Jack (Oct 28, 2011)

WOW Terra that was funny!!


----------



## ZombieRaider (May 18, 2008)

Currently Active Users: 481 (42 members and 439 guests).....That's just how many is on the forum right now at this very moment....There will probably be more than that about 8-9pm this evening.....Come people....Just sub already.......LOL......ZR


----------



## Hauntcast (Oct 3, 2007)

Jon Hyers of Outrageous Media just added some kick butt new prizes for the raffle. He's donating two video packages each about $550 value. Winners receive:

PROJECTED REALITY 1/FX 1 How to and Effects for Advanced Video Projection Scenes
PROJECTED REALITY 2/FX 2 How to and Effects for Advanced Video Projection Scenes
PROJECTED REALITY 3 - The Home Haunters Guide [comes in some of these effects], so
don't look for it as it's own DVD case.
Spiders Snakes and Bats Effects DVD - for video projection
Frankenstein Scenes 2 Effects DVDs - for video projection
Virtual Dracula DVD Effects - for video projection
Ghosts of History DVD Effects - for video projection

Do really need anymore reasons to subscribe? http://hauntcast.net/subscribe/


----------



## ShellHawk (Apr 2, 2009)

Terra said:


> The Hauntcast Resurrection Front has kidnapped my props! They sent me this ransom video:


OMG, Terra! Too funny!


----------



## Revenant (Feb 24, 2009)

Good one, T!


----------



## VGhoulson (Oct 9, 2011)

I cant figure out how to "bill me later!"


----------



## VGhoulson (Oct 9, 2011)

I actually gasped when I saw 'Beloved" getting threatened LOL


----------



## JonnF3 (Feb 17, 2008)

I had to go to the bill me later web site, sign up, then link it to my pay pal account.


----------



## Revenant (Feb 24, 2009)

Guess it's time to come out of the shadows and speak up.








Please get word out!


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

Hauntcast said:


> Congrats to the winners of the Juneau Studios DVDs: Amy Martel


 thanks!!!!!


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

I can't believe the Hauntcast Resurrection Front kidnapped my props! It was horrifying to walk down into the workshop to find this note and picture:










So please, help spread the word to go to Hauntcast and subscribe: http://hauntcast.net/ Save my props and save Hauntcast! The current countdown as of this morning is 86 to go. Have your friends join the other 164 subscribers... there's only days left. Ahhh! Oh, that BillMeLater thing at PayPal was extended. So no interest if you pay it back in six months and you get $5 back if you are using it for the first time. 



It was awesome to hear Revenant again and what super sweet prizes were added to the goody pile. I'm thinking that's almost Jon's complete video collection, LOL! Here's his Frankenstein one:


----------



## Hauntcast (Oct 3, 2007)

36 more subscribers and we raffle off the Sparking Fuse Box Props. 






http://hauntcast.net/subscribe/


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Jul 17, 2010)

Hauntcast said:


> 36 more subscribers and we raffle off the Sparking Fuse Box Props.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This happens to be the prop I currently lust after the most!!! Come on guys... sign up! Good luck on the raffles everyone.


----------



## Bump In The Night (Jun 21, 2011)

So does that mean we still have 86 more to go to reach the goal of 250 with only 4 days to go?


----------



## JonnF3 (Feb 17, 2008)

We have to spread the word. Let everyone know on Facebook, Twitter, etc. #Hauntcast


----------



## VGhoulson (Oct 9, 2011)

I looked up the "Bill Me Later" thing and it said "Available to US residents only.  Anyone know how to get around that???


----------



## LittleBlueBMW (Oct 9, 2010)

maybe send someone the money and have them buy it? 

New Deal up, green light if 200, prizes at 250; assuming I understood Chris through that accent


----------



## Revenant (Feb 24, 2009)

Bump In The Night said:


> So does that mean we still have 86 more to go to reach the goal of 250 with only 4 days to go?


Funny you should mention that. I was just talking about that with Chris earlier today. How about this:






Better?


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Better??? You betcha better! Here I was minding my own business watching YouTube videos to get away from hubby's torture scens on a movie he's watching _(hate those)_ and BAM! started watching the latest update video from Chris. Wooo Hoo! Did not expect that.

This exactly the shot in the arm we need. Thank you, thank you Chris and the crew! I can finally take a deep breath.

Oh, and I'm sure I'll get my props back


----------



## ZombieRaider (May 18, 2008)

That's great Rev!.....I can only hope as more people realize they really AREN'T getting HC any more for free, they start signing up.....At least Chris won't have to pay the bandwidth for 6000 downloads/month this time around....Anyway....Chris didn't say, but I'm pretty sure the vendor discounts won't happen until the 250 mark also?......I'm placing an order with Monkey Basic and Froggy's Fog when that becomes available is why I ask......Thanks and stay scary!.....ZR


----------



## LittleBlueBMW (Oct 9, 2010)

Have to hit 250 for the raffle and discounts


----------



## wandererrob (Aug 21, 2007)

The "New Deal" from Chris. Check this out!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yk_0M8TN4g8&feature=player_embedded

in a nutshell, if we hit 200 by Friday, the show is on! But the bug raffle still isn't until we hit 250.


----------



## Revenant (Feb 24, 2009)

ZombieRaider said:


> Chris didn't say, but I'm pretty sure the vendor discounts won't happen until the 250 mark also?......I'm placing an order with Monkey Basic and Froggy's Fog when that becomes available is why I ask......Thanks and stay scary!.....ZR


Fret not, chum... Chris and I were both adamant on this point. *Once we wave the green flag, VENDOR DISCOUNTS WILL BE AVAILABLE IMMEDIATELY*. This only makes sense, both for the subscribers and for the vendors. 

These vendors have been awesome to us, stepping up and offering huge incentives for subscribers, and damned if we're going to make them wait. Most of them are fans of the show, and they want to see it come back, but they're also businesses. The deal was, "you offer discounts to our subscribers, and we'll advertise you if we resume the show." Ergo, if the show resumes, the discount is on. We want them to get your biz. There are heaps of good products for sale there to appeal to all levels of haunter, from small homie to large pro, and everyone who subscribes to Hauntcast will find a deal to take advantage of. On some of these discounts, you'll make your subscription fee back on a single purchase. When the show is rebooted, it's shoppin' time. Go crazy.

What we pulled back was the freebies. We'll run lean with 200 subscribers for a while, but these vendors ponied up with insane amounts of free product giveaways, out of their own pockets, to see that *original* goal met. We're not lowering the bar on them and making them give away their stuff for less than what they agreed on. You can make some, or all of your money back, or even make a profit from the discounts, but just think of what may be available for FREE... when we hit 250, some people are gonna be PHAAAAAAAT and Happy. And I think once we hit 200, while folks may be happy about the show coming back, they'll start getting antsy about that Big Prize Bukk -- eh, Giveaway -- when the THOUSANDS of dollars worth of free stuff gets distributed. Remember, roll a die. Boxcar = prize. Those are the odds we're working with here.

So subscribe. And contact your unsubscribed friends and explain why they need to subscribe. And let's hit this 200 mark this week so we can get off of this emotional rack and get on with the business of doing a show 

Now... if y'all don't mind, I'd like to be done with all this promotional crap and start writing a segment for April's show. Now let's do this thing.


----------



## VGhoulson (Oct 9, 2011)

Well I would just pay for it myself if that was the case LOL Now I'm waiting impatiently to get paid this week so I can subscribe!


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Went to bed so happy with the New Deal news. Then I woke up with another note and picture. I think that's Boogedy's blood! The horror! Please, go to Hauntcast right now and subscribe before it's too late. We still have to hit the 200 subscribers to get my props back: http://hauntcast.net/













The YouTube support is coming in so fast I can barely keep up. Here's some more shout-outs to help Resurrect Hauntcast. I like this one a lot. It's from someone who was very skeptical at first but now is onboard and subscribed: 









One of my new favorite YouTube shows, DEAD with Dave and he has a great rundown of the prizes and discounts. Not to mention his show is awesome to watch with the morning coffee 











And the BloodShed Brothers threw out another Resurrect Hauntcast vid. Hey guys, got my BB sticker and it's on the prop shelf!:


----------



## Hauntcast (Oct 3, 2007)

We only need to do 6 a day for 5 days to reach 200, that is extremely obtainable. When we hit 200 we green light the show and we start writing segments and producing the show. NO prizes until we reach 250. Hopefully we will reach that goal by the time the first show is aired in April. The vendor discounts will be available on April 1, which will be on a secured page for members only. 
Let's get this thing done! 
Use Paypal Bill Me Later options and get your subscription today if you haven't already.


----------



## ZombieRaider (May 18, 2008)

Revenant said:


> *Once we wave the green flag, VENDOR DISCOUNTS WILL BE AVAILABLE IMMEDIATELY*.


Thanks for clarifying that Rev.....Makes sense to me.....I plan on supporting as many as I can so they see the value in doing this again next year!....ZR


----------



## ShellHawk (Apr 2, 2009)

Since it looks like this is going to move forward, which topics would you, the listeners, like to hear on the Charmed Pot?


----------



## CrematoryKeeper (Feb 26, 2012)

I have posted several times throughout the web, on forums, podcasts, blogs, and vlogs supporting subscribing to HauntCast. I was driving to work this morning listening to a previous 2011 HauntCast show. Rev was talking about what the true reason to be a haunter is, "to entertain" people. This is exactly what HauntCast is about, to entertain us in the haunt community. Were else can a person get the motivation and the Spirit of Halloween in the middle of winter and in my case when the snow is flying! A laugh from a smart ass comment from Skully, to perhaps a new idea or way to build a prop from Denhaunt or a movie review and that goofy laugh from Johnny Thunder, HauntCast is there every month. We only need 28 more people to subscribe and the Scream Team will be dug up and start producing the next show. Let's show them the support they deserve and subscribe, and for those who already have thank you so much!


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Revenant said:


> Guess it's time to come out of the shadows and speak up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have missed that voice!!!


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

200 and we get the show!!! Come on guys, we can do this!!!!!


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

Just went and read the last couple pages of posts. All good.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

It has already been stated the vendors will discount at 200.


----------



## Hauntcast (Oct 3, 2007)

I want to thank everyone that has purchased a subscriptions and has helped promote the Resurrection. Vendor discounts will be available at 200, but the codes won't be posted until late March early April because I need to get coupon codes from them and send them a list of subscribers.


----------



## ZombieRaider (May 18, 2008)

Hauntcast said:


> I want to thank everyone that has purchased a subscriptions and has helped promote the Resurrection. Vendor discounts will be available at 200, but the codes won't be posted until late March early April because I need to get coupon codes from them and send them a list of subscribers.


Sounds good Chris.....Thanks for the updates.....I'll use my codes ASAP.....I used the last of my Froggy's fast dissipating fog today to fill up my fogger....Yep, I'm playing with fog in MARCH....LOL.....ZR


----------



## Dminor (Jul 21, 2006)

ZombieRaider said:


> Yep, I'm playing with fog in MARCH....LOL.....ZR


Don't feel alone, I'm playing with DMX lighting specifically for Halloween...in march. No shame in my game.


----------



## Dminor (Jul 21, 2006)

Only 25 to go! I'll give 3 people $25 towards their subscription...WHO WANTS MY MONEY?


----------



## Laredo (Jun 18, 2009)

I contacted a few folks who graciously and enthusiastically spread the Hauntcast word through their Twitter feeds. One such person was Tom Devlin of 1313fx. A talented FX makeup artist and huge Halloween fan, Tom appeared on season 1 of SyFy's Face Off FX makeup competition show. Any Minions who are going to the Transworld Halloween and Attractions show next week to spread the word, please stop by his booth, #1215, and say "Hi", maybe "Thanks" and tell him a little more about what's going on with Hauntcast. Oh, and check out all of his new stuff he's unveiling.


----------



## VGhoulson (Oct 9, 2011)

I assume the whole planet has Facebook *lol* I put the Hauntcast banner as my cover banner *a la new timeline design* and have been getting a lot of response from it!


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Oct 7, 2004)

Thanks again to everyone for the support!


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

This is getting serious now... There's bullet casings left on the last note and picture!










My Beloved!!! _<weeping>_ Please help me get my Beloved and all the rest of my props back _(though it is nice to have all that room in the workshop now). _We only need 22 more minions to join the Hauntcast Resurrection. Please subscribe now to help me get my props back. Oh, and be entered into that 200 subscriber drawing prize of the Sparking Fuse Box Prop - veddy cool: http://hauntcast.net/


Oh, and someone got footage of me making some tombstones:






Woodloom will be offering a 10% discount if Hauntcast Resurrects. Also they threw in a Celtic tombstone as a raffle prize: http://www.woodloom.com/


----------



## Hauntcast (Oct 3, 2007)

Six subscriptions a day until Thursday and Hauntcast will commence it’s broadcast night and raffle off the $350 Exploding Fuse Box Prop.
Only 22 more to go. If you have’t purchased your subscription, do it today http://hauntcast.net/subscribe/ , so we can kill this thread and end this Resurrection Movement


----------



## ShellHawk (Apr 2, 2009)

Hauntcast said:


> Six subscriptions a day until Thursday and Hauntcast will commence it’s broadcast night and raffle off the $350 Exploding Fuse Box Prop.
> Only 22 more to go. If you have’t purchased your subscription, do it today http://hauntcast.net/subscribe/ , so we can kill this thread and end this Resurrection Movement


And then you can hear Skully say,"O.K., boils and ghouls, THROW THE SWITCH!"


----------



## ShellHawk (Apr 2, 2009)

Thanks to Mr. Macabre for mentioning Hauntcast in this post on his blog: http://www.mistermacabre.com/2012/03/finallysomething-to-say.html


----------



## JonnF3 (Feb 17, 2008)

Don't let up now! Keep it going. We still need subscriptions!


----------



## Leensarahuk (Dec 1, 2011)

Gutted I won't be able to subscribe but no bill me later over here in the uk and the cost on carrage of any prizes or discounts will be too expensive hope you get there and get the show back on the road.........guess it's no more skully and rev for me though gutted.....good luck all


----------



## dustin2471 (Aug 26, 2009)

We still need subscribers, it seems as if some are taking a sigh of relief, we still need people to sub, lets keep it going!!!

PS I would really like to purchase a T-shirt (I kow they are out as of now, BUT when hauntcast does come back MAYBE you all can get some more made/sold


----------



## ZombieRaider (May 18, 2008)

dustin2471 said:


> PS I would really like to purchase a T-shirt (I kow they are out as of now, BUT when hauntcast does come back MAYBE you all can get some more made/sold


My Hauntcast T is my all time favorite haunt type shirts.....I know it's because I LOVE the artistry of it......I don't know if the dude airbrushes or not but if I had the money, I'd fly him to my haunt and let him airbrush EVERYTHING!!!....LOL......ZR


----------



## pandora (Jul 15, 2004)

dustin2471 said:


> We still need subscribers, it seems as if some are taking a sigh of relief, we still need people to sub, lets keep it going!!!
> 
> PS I would really like to purchase a T-shirt (I kow they are out as of now, BUT when hauntcast does come back MAYBE you all can get some more made/sold


I agree! My poor shirt is looking too well worn from overusage! I seriously need a new one....hopefully Chris will run them again. I LOVE the design...plus people read the shirt and you can hear the WTF going through their minds...lmao!


----------



## Hauntcast (Oct 3, 2007)

17 to go until we reach 200. Don't miss the opportunity to win the $350 sparking fuse box and $1000s worth of prizes. Subscribing to Hauntcast can actually make you money. ka-ching! http://hauntcast.net/subscribe/


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

The days are just ticking by! 3 more days left to Resurrect Hauntcast and get my props back. The Hauntcast Resurrection Front has now gone over the line. Along with their ransom demands and pictures they just sent me Beloved's finger in a box! Please, please.... go and subscribe to Hauntcast before it's too late: http://hauntcast.net/













One of the benefits to subscribing is the wickedly awesome 15% discount subscribers would get at DC Props and Fright Theatre _(excluding sale items and not valid during September & October)._ Brent and Steve teamed up and wowed the crowds at Transworld with these great props that you could get with your discount:


----------



## JonnF3 (Feb 17, 2008)

Please subscribe I you haven't already. If you have, spread the word. 

#Hauntcast


----------



## Dminor (Jul 21, 2006)

Only 12 more to go until we reach 200!


----------



## Hauntcast (Oct 3, 2007)

10 til we raffle the fuse box.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

No, no, no.... The Hauntcast Resurrection Front has done horrible.... oh, _(cries) _watch _(sniffle):_


----------



## pandora (Jul 15, 2004)

Come on people!!! If you haven't subscribed yet, JUST DO IT! You wont' regret the investment and you have SUPERB odds at winning a FANTASTIC PRIZE!!!!


----------



## ROCKNRUDE (Apr 13, 2009)

Terra said:


> No, no, no.... The Hauntcast Resurrection Front has done horrible.... oh, _(cries) _watch _(sniffle):_


OMG Terra, you are hillarious!


----------



## JustJimAZ (Jul 26, 2010)

The latest:




Almost there!
I assume you've told your friends. Tell your enemies. Tell random strangers! Tell the cops when they pick you up!


----------



## Slarti (Mar 25, 2008)

Subscribed, Facebooked it, told my co-workers, got blank looks. Mission accomplished!


----------



## Revenant (Feb 24, 2009)

Terra: Best yet!!!

*FIVE!!!!!*


----------



## ROCKNRUDE (Apr 13, 2009)

Only 4 to go!


----------



## Dminor (Jul 21, 2006)

Do you guys smell something?? hmmm...sure is musty around here. Kind of like dirt, rotting wood and decomposing bodies.

Only *54* to go!


----------



## kuroneko (Mar 31, 2011)

Slarti said:


> Subscribed, Facebooked it, told my co-workers, got blank looks. Mission accomplished!


I got the same except my co-workers were like "There she goes again talking about Halloween...", "Yea, she does that just ignore her" and "Yes, she knows its March."


----------



## The King of Halloween (Apr 16, 2009)

Let's do this people...time is running out. Just bite the bullet and pay the hundred bucks. It only hurts for a minute and will pay off ten fold. I don't know what I will do if i can't listen to Hauntcast and work in the garage.....especially in October when I listen to a show every night.


----------



## ShellHawk (Apr 2, 2009)

Four to go! Kinda starting to sound like that Johnny Cash song, but there ya go!


----------



## ShellHawk (Apr 2, 2009)

Dminor said:


> Do you guys smell something?? hmmm...sure is musty around here. Kind of like dirt, rotting wood and decomposing bodies.
> 
> Only *54* to go!


That's Skully's tighty-whities. Never could get that lazy creep to pick up after himself!


----------



## creepyhomemaker (May 10, 2008)

*ONLY 3 to go!*

Just subscribed!! Only  3 left to go!!!


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Thank you CreepyHomemaker! I can see my props rounding the corner.


----------



## Haunter (Oct 12, 2005)

The next 5 subscribers to Hauntcast will receive a *free *Davis Graveyard skull candle holder! Don't wait any longer!!


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Haunter said:


> The next 5 subscribers to Hauntcast will receive a *free *Davis Graveyard skull candle holder! Don't wait any longer!!


Davis Graveyard said you gotta email them after you subscribe... Awesome deal here: http://strangelittlegirlblog.blogspot.com/2012/03/free-concrete-skull.html?spref=fb


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Jul 17, 2010)

WOW... what an awesome offer, those look sicktastic!!!


----------



## JustJimAZ (Jul 26, 2010)

Latestword - we are at 199 and holding. 1 more and the Scream Team starts writing new shows! 51 more and they actually produce them
Get the word out!


----------



## Dminor (Jul 21, 2006)

JustJimAZ said:


> Latestword - we are at 199 and holding. 1 more and the Scream Team starts writing new shows! 51 more and they actually produce them
> Get the word out!


That's incorrect Jim. 1 more subscriber and the show is BACK! 50 more and they raffle off over $7000 worth of prizes!


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

Woot...so close!


----------



## Spooky D (Feb 22, 2012)

Really! I have to go to bed stuck at 199? Someone please subscribe tonight. And then 50 more people so we can have ourselves a raffle.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

We did it!!!! As of this morning we hit 205 subscribers. We dragged Hauntcast out of the grave. Woot, WOOT!


----------



## Hauntcast (Oct 3, 2007)

Well me minions, you did it! You re-animated the Scream Team and the drunken Haunt and Halloween debauchery known as Hauntcast returns on 4/6. I will raffle off the $350 fuse box later this morning/afternoon. We still have 45 more to go for the grand prize raffle featuring a $500 LED light package from Mini Spot Lights, a $350 Torso Prop from Fright Theater, $2500 Lizzy Borden Mirror from Juneau Studios and many more! Don’t miss your chance to win the booty. If you haven’t subscribed, you better move fast. http://hauntcast.net/subscribe/


----------



## Icy Feet of Death (Apr 2, 2010)

Woo hoo! Happy pumpkin dancing!!

This is fabulous! Like Chris said, 45 more to make it stick. Keep spreading the word!


----------



## VGhoulson (Oct 9, 2011)

I have actually set a timer on my phone so that the second my pay gets put into my account I will wake up at midnight and go and subscribe!


----------



## kuroneko (Mar 31, 2011)

Wooooooooooooooooooohooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## pandora (Jul 15, 2004)

Happy dance, happy dance!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Now on to 250 so we can WIN some AWESOME prizes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Revenant (Feb 24, 2009)




----------



## ActionJax (Oct 31, 2011)

I am so pumped about this. I got my subscription in just yesterday. (don't know what number I am, LOL) But this is so GREAT!! I know I'm telling everyone that I can about this. Let's get that 250 and more! Way to go everyone!!


----------



## Hauntcast (Oct 3, 2007)

I just raffled off the $350 Fuse Box Prop. 




Don't miss out on the other prizes.


----------



## Stringy_Jack (Oct 28, 2011)

Way to go everyone this is great news, I am so looking forward to a new Hauntcast in April,!!


----------



## JustJimAZ (Jul 26, 2010)

Let's get to 250 so we can get some sleep!


----------



## pandora (Jul 15, 2004)

Huge congrats to Dminor! The latest winner of the killer fuse box prop - $350 value!!!! Anyone lingering on the sidelines...you want to get in on this huge prize raffle!! There's many, many more prizes coming with just a few more subscriptions!!!


----------



## kuroneko (Mar 31, 2011)

I can't wait for the big raffle, but with my luck I'll win nothing or win something I can't use. I wish I could take my name out of some of the raffles and just put the extra 'tickets' into ones I could actually use.

Atleast I know I'm getting my Hauntcast fix again!


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Oct 7, 2004)

Thanks again to the fans for the support.


----------



## ShellHawk (Apr 2, 2009)

Johnny Thunder said:


> Thanks again to the fans for the support.


What he said. You guys are fantastic!


----------



## ShellHawk (Apr 2, 2009)

Oh, and? We get Johnny Thunder's free hugs! WOOT!


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Oct 7, 2004)

Worth their weight in gold.


----------



## Hauntcast (Oct 3, 2007)

Paypal called yesterday and told me that I can't have any mention of Raffle Prizes on my site. I will cease using Paypal for payments in a few day, so if anyone else wants to take advantage of the "Bill me later" option, you need to act fast. hauntcast.net/

40 to go for the prize bonanza.


----------



## VGhoulson (Oct 9, 2011)

Please keep it till Friday!!! Its the only way I can pay!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hauntcast (Oct 3, 2007)

I'll keep Paypal as an option until Saturday. Google Checkout is available and I'm shopping for a new 
solution.


----------



## VGhoulson (Oct 9, 2011)

Thank you!!!!


----------



## LittleBlueBMW (Oct 9, 2010)

If you check the FB discussion, there is an easy way around that weird PP clause. You need to tell them that they are buying a subscription, not raffle tickets.


----------



## Dminor (Jul 21, 2006)

I don't think there's any mention of it in the purchase type, it's PayPal looking at the Hauntcast website and taking the stance that you're buying a raffle ticket by subscribing, rather than just buying a subscription and getting the raffle ticket for free.


----------



## JonnF3 (Feb 17, 2008)

We still need subscribers!


----------



## Hauntcast (Oct 3, 2007)

36 more subscribers and we will make it rain (haunt and halloween prizes) up in here. Don't miss your chance to win the Lizzy Borden Mirror or the Mini Spot Lights LED light package. http://hauntcast.net/


----------



## Hauntcast (Oct 3, 2007)

The next 34 subscribers qualify for the thousands of dollars in Haunt prizes.


----------



## JustJimAZ (Jul 26, 2010)

We cannot count on Transworld to keep the subs coming in. We need to get to 250 for the discounts and prizes.
Keep spreading the word!


----------



## pandora (Jul 15, 2004)

How many more until the prize-apalooza begins????


----------



## ShellHawk (Apr 2, 2009)

Last I heard yesterday, we were at 32. We may have more by now, but--?
Keep the momentum going as best you can, boils and ghouls! We want to _pass_ 250 and have a strong base for this show. Send everyone you know to the "Past Shows" page, so they can get a sense of what Hauntcast offers!
You have all done so well with promoting this and bringing it back. Thank you for working so hard!
Shell


----------



## Hauntcast (Oct 3, 2007)

Hauntcast rises from the grave on April 6th with an all new episode that will rock your Haunt/Halloween world. 
We still need 30 more subscribers before we give away the thousands of dollars in prizes. If you have an inclination to subscribe DO NOT WAIT or you will miss out on all the booty. Subscribe today http://hauntcast.net/


----------



## VGhoulson (Oct 9, 2011)

As my grandfather has just passed away and I need to travel for the funeral...I can't afford my subscription  But I will keep spreading the word and hopefully get you guys some more subscribers!


----------



## JustJimAZ (Jul 26, 2010)

Last I heard, we were at 220. 30 more and the raffles begin!
This is not the time to rest.


----------



## Hauntcast (Oct 3, 2007)

The Clock is Ticking


----------



## ShellHawk (Apr 2, 2009)

VGhoulson said:


> As my grandfather has just passed away and I need to travel for the funeral...I can't afford my subscription  But I will keep spreading the word and hopefully get you guys some more subscribers!


I am so sorry for your loss! And thank you for spreading the word.


----------



## Hauntcast (Oct 3, 2007)

Vghoulson, Sorry for you loss.


----------



## JustJimAZ (Jul 26, 2010)

Is there anyone you can think of you haven't told about the resurrection? Anyone still on the fence?
We have not hit 250 yet!


----------



## Hauntcast (Oct 3, 2007)

I made up with Paypal and I am going to continue to use them, so people can take advantage of the Bill Me Later option. We also accept Google Checkout.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Hauntcast said:


> I made up with Paypal and I am going to continue to use them, so people can take advantage of the Bill Me Later option. We also accept Google Checkout.



Did it take roses and chocolate? heheh...


----------



## Haunter (Oct 12, 2005)

Hauntcast said:


> I made up with Paypal and I am going to continue to use them, so people can take advantage of the Bill Me Later option. We also accept Google Checkout.


Thank you, Skully, for getting down on your knees and taking one for the team!


----------



## pandora (Jul 15, 2004)

Only 29 to go to the festival of prizes!!! Don't you want to get in on the utter crapload of prizes?? It's 100 dollars well spent!!

WHAT DO YOU WANT TO WIN?? Me, I have my eyes on the big prize: Juneau Studios Lizzie Borden prop - $2500 retail value
With 36 prizes and tons of discounts - how can you not join in??

http://hauntcast.net/


----------



## VGhoulson (Oct 9, 2011)

Thank you guys.


----------



## dustin2471 (Aug 26, 2009)

eyes on mini-spots


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

Terra's stone!


----------



## Nebulosity (Jul 6, 2010)

You're still looking for subscribers, right? I haven't been on the forum for a few months but it looks like I made it just in time...


----------



## VGhoulson (Oct 9, 2011)

Just in time is right!!!


----------



## Hauntcast (Oct 3, 2007)

We're at 27. 
Breaking News: Prize deadline is 3/27. If we haven't reached 250 by then we are giving away the prizes anyway.


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

Good news!


----------



## Dminor (Jul 21, 2006)

That's 2 subscriptions per day. Lets mobilize! We can do it!!


----------



## JonnF3 (Feb 17, 2008)

Does that mean the discounts will apply then too?


----------



## Dminor (Jul 21, 2006)

Discounts have been available to all subscribers since we hit the 200 mark, but won't be active until April.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Pumpkinprincess said:


> Terra's stone!


see that's what I am hoping I win!!!


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Stalloween would also be on my hoping to win list.


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

Stolloween would be AWESOME as well!


----------



## JonnF3 (Feb 17, 2008)

We can still get to 250!


----------



## HalloweenAsylum.com (May 19, 2009)

I just subscribed! And I sent an email off to ask if it's too late to donate a prize. I have offered up a new Lullaby prop made by Distortions ($320 value). I hope to hear back from someone soon so we make the deadline!


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

HalloweenAsylum.com said:


> I just subscribed! And I sent an email off to ask if it's too late to donate a prize. I have offered up a new Lullaby prop made by Distortions ($320 value). I hope to hear back from someone soon so we make the deadline!


HAPPY DANCE! Thank you Nancy


----------



## ShellHawk (Apr 2, 2009)

Yay for Nancy! Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Dminor (Jul 21, 2006)

It's never too late! And I know that all of the subscribers would love the chance to win a prize, so the more the merrier!


----------



## HalloweenAsylum.com (May 19, 2009)

I got an email from Chris, he'll call me tonight. It looks like we can get this set up in time!


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Oh I want that prop!!!
you are awesome nancy.your store is my number one halloween stop!!!!


----------



## xrockonx911 (Jul 28, 2010)

nothing like a "zombieish" grandma and baby to reanimate this thread!

that's awesome!


----------



## HalloweenAsylum.com (May 19, 2009)

Alright, we are officially on board (well, Chris will officially announce it tomorrow.. hehehe). We're going to offer a 15% discount to members and for this first giveaway round, we've donated The Clinger - a zombie torso prop that attaches to your ankle and drags behind you as you walk ($150 value). The Lullaby prop will appear as a giveaway in May to keep subscribers rolling in. I let our facebook fans know about Hauntcast too, so I hope we'll pick up some subscribers there too!


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Nancy - that is incredible! Whoo hoo!!!


----------



## Haunter (Oct 12, 2005)

Thank you, Nancy!! That is awesome!



HalloweenAsylum.com said:


> Alright, we are officially on board (well, Chris will officially announce it tomorrow.. hehehe). We're going to offer a 15% discount to members and for this first giveaway round, we've donated The Clinger - a zombie torso prop that attaches to your ankle and drags behind you as you walk ($150 value). The Lullaby prop will appear as a giveaway in May to keep subscribers rolling in. I let our facebook fans know about Hauntcast too, so I hope we'll pick up some subscribers there too!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Jul 17, 2010)

WOW, our Halloween vendors are the best!!!


----------



## Stringy_Jack (Oct 28, 2011)

The Halloween Lady said:


> WOW, our Halloween vendors are the best!!!


Yes they are, the support shown by them is nothing short of amazing!


----------



## Hauntcast (Oct 3, 2007)

Only 22 more subscriptions to go and we give away all the juicy swag. 
Wait, this just in, Halloween Asylum is offering a 15% discount to subscribers and a $150 Creeper Prop by Distortions for the give away. 
http://hauntcast.net/


----------



## JustJimAZ (Jul 26, 2010)

HalloweenAsylum.com said:


> I let our facebook fans know about Hauntcast too, so I hope we'll pick up some subscribers there too!


This reminds me to ask whether all the vendors offering discounts and / or prizes have used their own social networking sites and email / client lists to spread the word? It seems like decent advertising for both HauntCast and the vendor. I know some have.


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

What's the count today? I'm sure we are getting SO close!


----------



## ShellHawk (Apr 2, 2009)

Last I saw, we were at 22 to go.


----------



## JustJimAZ (Jul 26, 2010)

11 days, 22 to go...let me do the math...
Can we get two more per day to reach 250 by the 27th? That's when the prize extravaganza begins!


----------



## VGhoulson (Oct 9, 2011)

20 more to go!!!!!!!!!! WHOOT WHOOT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JonnF3 (Feb 17, 2008)

Come on, just a few more!


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

This thread needs a bump!


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

Please feel free to add comments to any thread. No "bumps" on any thread please.


Pumpkinprincess said:


> This thread needs a bump!


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

larry said:


> Please feel free to add comments to any thread. No "bumps" on any thread please.


Huh...seen plenty of threads bumped. Never knew it was a no no. Lesson learned.


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

No worries. If you have ever been to a forum where half the posts say "bump" then you know it can get out of hand fast. So if we notice it, then we/I mention it. 


Pumpkinprincess said:


> Huh...seen plenty of threads bumped. Never knew it was a no no. Lesson learned.


----------



## Laredo (Jun 18, 2009)

So is it still at Slimy 17 or is it lower now? I'm ready for the brilliant convergence of bodily functions, prop-building perversity, and intellectual insanity that is Hauntcast. Oh, and I stayed scary. Just in case.


----------



## Dminor (Jul 21, 2006)

Yes, we reached 233 this morning, so there are only 17 spots left in the raffle. It's a 1 in 6 chance subscribers have to win a prize. Pretty good odds if you ask me.

If you're still on the fence, I'd suggest subscribing now. Once we reach 250, we're raffling off prizes. Anyone who subscribes after we reach 250 will not be eligible.


----------



## ShellHawk (Apr 2, 2009)

Woo-hoo! Always stay scary!


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Stay Scary... Stay Scary... Stay Scary... Stay Scary... Stay Scary...


----------



## ShellHawk (Apr 2, 2009)

Terra said:


> Stay Scary... Stay Scary... Stay Scary... Stay Scary... Stay Scary...


You crack me up, girl!


----------



## Hauntcast (Oct 3, 2007)

Only 15 more subscribers will qualify for all the prizes including the $2500 Lizzy Borden Mirror, so don't start the zombie apocalypse.


----------



## Laredo (Jun 18, 2009)

Down to Filthy 14!


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

so close!!!!!!!


----------



## Laredo (Jun 18, 2009)

Twisted 12!


----------



## Laredo (Jun 18, 2009)

Eldritch 11!


----------



## VGhoulson (Oct 9, 2011)

GAWD....the suspense is killing me!!!!!!! I kinda like it haha *naughty wink*


----------



## pandora (Jul 15, 2004)

Current count?? I can't wait for the raffle!!!!


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

Are we in the single digits????


----------



## Hauntcast (Oct 3, 2007)

9 more subscribers and we give away all the prizes. Subscribe before you miss your chance to win. http://hauntcast.net/subscribe/


----------



## Laredo (Jun 18, 2009)

Nihilistic 9!


----------



## Dminor (Jul 21, 2006)

Laredo, you're killing me with all the alliteration.


----------



## JonnF3 (Feb 17, 2008)

Creeping in on the final victim!


----------



## ds6191 (Nov 19, 2007)

Well I just signed up. I hope I like it. Never listened before.I've been here a while but usually in the shadows. Heck if nothing else I just bought a expensive raffle ticket.. It must be a good show, haunters wouldn't steer us wrong. Dan


----------



## JustJimAZ (Jul 26, 2010)

ds6191 said:


> Well I just signed up. I hope I like it. Never listened before.I've been here a while but usually in the shadows. Heck if nothing else I just bought a expensive raffle ticket.. It must be a good show, haunters wouldn't steer us wrong. Dan


Love it or loathe it, you can't argue that all the discounts alone will save you more than $100 if you plan to buy any haunt related stuff this year!

You can download past shows and listen to them to get a feel for the show too, you know. Welcome aboard!


----------



## Laredo (Jun 18, 2009)

...Evil 8!


----------



## Dminor (Jul 21, 2006)

So close! Welcome to the fold ds6191!


----------



## Dminor (Jul 21, 2006)

JustJimAZ said:


> Love it or loathe it, you can't argue that all the discounts alone will save you more than $100 if you plan to buy any haunt related stuff this year!


So true. I already won a $350 prop from Juneau Studios, so that alone has covered the cost subscriptions that I bought for myself and contributed to for some other subscribers.


----------



## Trex (Nov 6, 2010)

Left it late, but signed up again, can't wait!


----------



## Laredo (Jun 18, 2009)

Sinister 6!


----------



## Bforeverknight (Aug 10, 2004)

Out of the shadows and subscribed today, looking forward to the first show!


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Bforeverknight said:


> Out of the shadows and subscribed today, looking forward to the first show!


Awesome Bforeverknight! 


I'm thinking this is gonna close out today - Whoo Hoo! This whole Resurrection thing has been one of my most nail-biting endeavors. So glad to see it ending in success  Yeah everyone! for helping to make this happen and_ (never thought I was going to be able to say this again)_ can't wait to hear a new episode of Hauntcast!!!!!


----------



## Laredo (Jun 18, 2009)

...Final 5!


----------



## ShellHawk (Apr 2, 2009)

Terra said:


> Awesome Bforeverknight!
> 
> 
> I'm thinking this is gonna close out today - Whoo Hoo! This whole Resurrection thing has been one of my most nail-biting endeavors. So glad to see it ending in success  Yeah everyone! for helping to make this happen and_ (never thought I was going to be able to say this again)_ can't wait to hear a new episode of Hauntcast!!!!!


But it won't stop at 250, right? We're going to keep plowing on and will infect many, many more!


----------



## Laredo (Jun 18, 2009)

...Foreboding 4!


----------



## Dminor (Jul 21, 2006)

Can't wait to hear what you've got for 3, Laredo.


----------



## ds6191 (Nov 19, 2007)

I went ahead and listened to the very first episode yesterday and it was good. It was a Christmas show and had me laughing a few times. I think I made a good decision. Dan


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

I keep hearing in my head Europe's, "It's the final countdown....". People, subscribe and make it stop!


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Three spots left for the prize pile!


----------



## Laredo (Jun 18, 2009)

Thundering 3!


----------



## xrockonx911 (Jul 28, 2010)

thanks...
now I've got the Final Countdown on a continuous loop in my head!

cmoooon people! make it rain up in here!!!!


----------



## Laredo (Jun 18, 2009)

Twitching 2!


----------



## Hauntcast (Oct 3, 2007)

Uno, one, eins, that's all we need to let it rain. We will reach 250 today. If you want the chance to win thousands in prizes then you need to act fast and subscribe hauntcast.net/


----------



## Laredo (Jun 18, 2009)

Onerous 1!


----------



## ZombieRaider (May 18, 2008)

Kinda feels like New Years Eve watching the ball drop on the tube!....ZR


----------



## Laredo (Jun 18, 2009)

Come to think of it, no one's ever seen Skully and Dick Clark in a room together. 

BTW, If I'm reading FB correcly, it looks like it's over.


----------



## JustJimAZ (Jul 26, 2010)

Sweet! We will almost certainly reach 250 today and it will rain prizes and discounts!


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Wow 1 to go!!!!!wish everyone good louck on the bounty that's about to fall.


----------



## LittleBlueBMW (Oct 9, 2010)

Time to make it rain?


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

Will the drawing happen today or Tuesday?


----------



## Laredo (Jun 18, 2009)

Thread should be re-titled "You DID Resurrect Hauntcast"! Thanks, Terra, Scream Team, and everyone else. We are the "Twisted 250" (t-shirt).


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

heheh. Thrilled to be part of the Resurrection - totally! 

As of right now, Johnny is just teasing all of us with cryptic posts on Facebook. Thinking here that they are close to posting the YouTube video of the prizes being picked - at least I hope so - this wait is killing me!


----------



## xrockonx911 (Jul 28, 2010)

haha I love the T-shirt idea! That'd be awesome...
thanks to everyone for spreading the word and making this happen!


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

Prize videos are up on Youtube!!!!!!!

Good luck, everyone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ZombieRaider (May 18, 2008)

Pumpkinprincess said:


> Prize videos are up on Youtube!!!!!!!
> 
> Good luck, everyone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


link??...ZR


----------



## Bump In The Night (Jun 21, 2011)

Part 1 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=svYGAHFkGFg
Part 2 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c7qjoJjm_lY


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Here, I'll embed them:













_To embed click on the filmstrip icon and paste the link there._


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

Well I didn't win Terra's tombstone (there's still hope during Secret Reaper  ). And I had an awesome idea too. Oh well, can't complain...I won a Haunter Book from the Mitchells.

Congrats to all the winners!

Can't wait to do some shopping next month. So happy Halloween Aslyum joined in the fun. I've been enjoying their website and have a wish list already! 

It's going to be awesome listening to Hauntcast in a couple of weeks!


----------



## VGhoulson (Oct 9, 2011)

Congrats to everyone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

So exciting to watch! Congrats all you lucky winners. I feel like a winner because we got Hauntcast back! Whoo Hoo!


----------



## Bump In The Night (Jun 21, 2011)

Terra, is someone going to do a sort of "recap" on all the different vendors and their websites and instructions on how to take advantage of all the wonderful discounts they are offering for Hauntcast subscribers?


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Chris has the list of vendors discounts here: http://hauntcast.net/

Looks like he's currently getting with all the vendors to get codes and what-not and get that to the subscribers in the beginning of April. I'm thinking the best bet is to check in at his site to get the latest. Can't wait - getting the shopping list ready


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

Where are all the winners? Would love to hear what you plan to do with your new stuff!


----------



## ZombieRaider (May 18, 2008)

Pumpkinprincess said:


> Where are all the winners? Would love to hear what you plan to do with your new stuff!


I didn't win....That's OK though.....I'm just really glad we made it to the ultimate goal....250.....I think it's a great time to reflect on it for a minute....A mere couple months ago Chris was working on everything BUT Hauntcast with no intention of doing another episode....It's amazing how much can change in such a short amount of time....Yeah, there's prizes and discounts but at the heart of it all....Hauntcast is back......Yeah......Hauntcast is back!!....Congratulations Chris....I'm glad you and your crew got your dream back and I can once again kick back in my recliner and listen.....Stay Scary!......ZR


----------



## Bump In The Night (Jun 21, 2011)

Pumpkinprincess said:


> Where are all the winners? Would love to hear what you plan to do with your new stuff!


I am very excited to say that I was one of the winners of a deranged mask by Stiltbeast Studios!!! From what I've read, each mask is unique and no two masks are the same, so I'm excited to see what I'll get!


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

I get to make a prize! heh.

Still don't know who my victi ... er I mean recipient of the the tombstone will be. Yes, I have their real name but I don't know who that is _(what I just said only makes sense to those who live on forums like I do). _Anyways, dying to know what their theme will be. That's like the best part for me. Get all excited to see what they pick. Then, onto designing it for them. 

Sorry PP  I realy do hope to make one for you one day.


----------



## Spooky D (Feb 22, 2012)

I won a Juneau Studios DVD and my girlfriend won a $50 certificate to Spider Hill Prop Works. Now I just have to decide what DVD to pick.


----------



## Hauntcast (Oct 3, 2007)

*Congratulations to the Winners*

A special thanks goes out to everyone that subscribed and supported the Resurrection campaign. You all rock!
Congratulations to the Winners. If you didn't win yet, we will have many more chances for you to win. I will continue to give away prizes every month. I forgot to give away the DC Props Spitter Mechanism and the Midnight Syndicate CDs, so I will do that Thursday night when I give away the Convention and haunt tickets. 
I'll also be adding more vendor discounts as the months go by, so there is still plenty of reason to subscribe 
hauntcast.net/subscribe/.


----------



## Slarti (Mar 25, 2008)

I got one of the museum-quality skulls -- I looked it up and it's very impressive! I think I'll have to keep that puppy on the bookcase in the living room. >.>


----------



## VGhoulson (Oct 9, 2011)

I am very excited to see what everyone does with their winnings!!!! I would've gladly given any winnings over to my Halloween Angel!


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Congrats to all the winners!!!


----------



## Bump In The Night (Jun 21, 2011)

Is anyone else having trouble locating the discount links or codes for the vendors?


----------



## Dminor (Jul 21, 2006)

They should be back shortly. Chris had to make some adjustments because someone decided to do something stupid.


----------



## ZombieRaider (May 18, 2008)

Dminor said:


> They should be back shortly. Chris had to make some adjustments because someone decided to do something stupid.


Wasn't me this time....I swear!!!!!.........ZR


----------



## Bump In The Night (Jun 21, 2011)

I just received my deranged mask yesterday from Stiltbeast Studios that I won in the Hauntcast Raffle and wanted to share a pic with everyone. I love it!!


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

That looks fantastic and truly scary! Allen is deranged...


Here's a couple of teaser shots of the tombstones I made as part of the Hauntcast Resurrection. The tombstones are done and will be shipping them off next week 

This is the winner's tombstone:













And, not sure everyone remembers this, but when Chris was teasing everyone on Facebook_ "Somethings brewing in the podosphere"_ I jumped to the conclusion that he meant Hauntcast coming back _(he wasn't). _But, I said that I'd build him a tombstone if he did  He didn't bring it back because of that but here's the teaser shot of his stone:


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

lucky person to recieve that tombstone.


----------



## ShellHawk (Apr 2, 2009)

The algae/moss coloring is just perfect!


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Oct 7, 2004)

Everything is badass!

Join the cool kids @ Hauntcast lol


----------



## VGhoulson (Oct 9, 2011)

*jealous face* Hmmmm *taps foot patiently for some hauntcast!*


----------



## Hauntcast (Oct 3, 2007)

Hauntcast 39 “Dysfunctional Family Values” is now available for download to Hauntcast subscribers. This episode features:
HAUNTING GURU INTERVIEW: Jay Gracianette of The House of Shock.

GHOULIE GROOVES: Scott Karan of Prelude To A Nightmare.

THE BONE PHONE: Ed Roberts of the West Coast Haunters Convention.

THE BLACK MARKET: The spotlight is on Burt Zelten of Minispotlight.com.

MARKETING MORGUE: The Voice from Hell, Dick Terhune, joins the Scream Team.

THEATER OF THE MIND: Revenent on interweaving family history into a backstory.

SHRUNKEN HEADLINES: Grimlock with haunting news and fresh links.

SOMETHING WICKED: Wick-Ed Gannon with a torture museum as a side attraction.

THE CHARMED POT: The Mistress of Mayhem and a summer reading list.

TERROR TURNPIKE: Eric Vysther visits the Haunted Schoolhouse and Laboratory in Akron, OH.

MAD PROPS FOR PROPS: Propers where propers are due for Greg’s Grieving Widow prop.

PLUS!… This month we’re giving away a Pro Foam Carving Kit from Hot Wire Foam Factory worth over $200!

Don’t miss a single episode this season and don’t miss out on you chance to win these phenomenal prizes Paasche Airbrush, Halloween Asylum, Altered Flesh FX, CFX and more on the way. http://hauntcast.net/

Comments (0)


----------



## ShellHawk (Apr 2, 2009)

Thanks to everyone who stopped by the Hauntcast booth at West Coast Haunters Convention, and a BIG thanks to Ed Roberts and the Davis Graveyard crew for making us all feel like royalty!
Plan to go next year, boils and ghouls! This is a great new con!


----------



## Dminor (Jul 21, 2006)

Just a quick reminder that it's not too late to subscribe to Hauntcast!

12 episodes of Hauntcast, 12 episodes of Shocktail Hour, vendor discounts...what more could a haunter want?

www.hauntcast.net/subscribe


----------



## JustJimAZ (Jul 26, 2010)

Dminor said:


> Just a quick reminder that it's not too late to subscribe to Hauntcast!
> 
> 12 episodes of Hauntcast, 12 episodes of Shocktail Hour, vendor discounts...what more could a haunter want?
> 
> www.hauntcast.net/subscribe


Right! More subscribers means more HauntCast!


----------



## ShellHawk (Apr 2, 2009)

I just can't wait for the Hallowe'en show to come out. It's going to be fantastic!


----------

